# Juve - Milan: finale Coppa Italia. 9 maggio 2018 ore 21. Tv.



## admin (5 Maggio 2018)

Juventus - Milan, finale di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Il match si disputerà mercoledì 9 maggio 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?

Diretta sula Rai a partire dalle ore 21

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, finale di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Il match si disputerà mercoledì 9 maggio 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



la scelta di mettere cutrone oggi in effetti è abbastanza strana...fa presupporre che in finale metterà o Silva o Kalinic...

l'unica spiegazione è che considerasse la partita di oggi più importante...o quella di mercoledì già segnata...ma mi sembra impossibile..


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, finale di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Il match si disputerà mercoledì 9 maggio 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Roccoro (5 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, finale di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Il match si disputerà mercoledì 9 maggio 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Speriamo che Gattuso la prepari bene, dobbiamo assolutamente portare a casa questa coppa che manca da 15 anni!


----------



## Raryof (5 Maggio 2018)

Con le unghie e con i denti.


----------



## Casnop (5 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, finale di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Il match si disputerà mercoledì 9 maggio 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Come a Doha, senza paura, difesa serrata e ripartenze veloci. Locatelli, Suso e Romagnoli e Rodriguez oggi in ripresa: ottimo. Dai.


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2018)

Fa giocare Cutrone, fa giocare Cutrone, fa giocare Cutrone...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Maggio 2018)

Fa giocare pure nonno Nanni... Basta che la si vince


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2018)

L'unico imperativo è dentro cutrone, per il resto non ho particolari speranze di vincere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2018)

Se non becchiamo gol per primi ce la giochiamo


----------



## Aron (5 Maggio 2018)

Si preannuncia un arbitraggio di cuore e molto sensibile


----------



## Pit96 (5 Maggio 2018)

Unico modo per salvare in qualche modo la stagione. Bisogna vincere


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Si preannuncia un arbitraggio di cuore e molto sensibile



già.. un 16 vs 11


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2018)

Mi spiace, ma non vedrò volutamente la partita
così come fu per la finale di Brocchi 
io dico no allo schifo della Juventus e specialmente dico no a una sofferenza di 90' o 120' inutile


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Maggio 2018)

vincere contro di loro è impossibile,una vittoria sarebbe un miracolo


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, finale di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Il match si disputerà mercoledì 9 maggio 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Maggio 2018)

Partita da non giocare nemmeno, dategli la coppetta alla sensibilità, almeno possono continuare a dire "Legend", "record" e le solite autocelebrazioni del "ti piace vincere facile".


----------



## leviatano (6 Maggio 2018)

Da alzargliela in faccia per fargli capire che, loro alle finali, l'unica cosa che conta è tentarci l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Miracle1980 (6 Maggio 2018)

Dai Rino... Facci alzare il primo trofeo!


----------



## sacchino (6 Maggio 2018)

Sogno: un autogol di Dybala al novantesimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, finale di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Il match si disputerà mercoledì 9 maggio 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Mi aspetto almeno una partita dignitosa,tanto poi se dovesse indirizzarsi bene interverrà l'arbitro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Maggio 2018)

Figurati se assisteremo a Bonucci che la alza in faccia ai gobbi. Partita manco da guardare, i sensibilissimi arbitri italiani troveranno il modo per fargliela vincere


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2018)

Gira a meraviglia per i gobbi: sanno di essere già campioni d'italia anche perdendo le ultime due partite eppure per una questione di differenza reti non possono ubriacarsi in questi due giorni e ciò gli permetterà di preparare la partita di mercoledì nello stadio fisico e mentale IDEALE...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gira a meraviglia per i gobbi: sanno di essere già campioni d'italia anche perdendo le ultime due partite eppure per una questione di differenza reti non possono ubriacarsi in questi due giorni e ciò gli permetterà di preparare la partita di mercoledì nello stadio fisico e mentale IDEALE...



Dai non si sarebbero ubriacati lo stesso con una finale a tre giorni


----------



## Davidoff (6 Maggio 2018)

Partita dal risultato scontato, serata che dedicherò alla lettura invece di assistere all'ennesimo double dei pigiamati.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Maggio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Partita dal risultato scontato, serata che dedicherò alla lettura invece di assistere all'ennesimo double dei pigiamati.



ammazzà che bel tifoso.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, finale di Coppa Italia 2017/2018. Il match si disputerà mercoledì 9 maggio 2018 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...



Con Broccolo arrivammo al 120 esimo con una squadra di super pipponi. Vediamo ora


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Dai non si sarebbero ubriacati lo stesso con una finale a tre giorni



stasera un po' di casino lo avrebbero fatto dai


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Maggio 2018)

Scusate la domanda.... Non succede... Ma se succede..
Si va in strada a strombazzare coi clacson, oppure no?

Mi sembra ancora roba da interisti.... 

P. S. La vecchia gloria rossonera stenta a morire.


----------



## Serginho (6 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scusate la domanda.... Non succede... Ma se succede..
> Si va in strada a strombazzare coi clacson, oppure no?
> 
> Mi sembra ancora roba da interisti....
> ...



Quando tu sei contento ti chiudi a chiave in camera per non farti vedere? Non c'entrano nulla gli interisti, siamo in un periodo negativo della nostra storia, conquistare un trofeo che ci manca dal 2003 contro Lazio, Inter e Juventus sarebbe un grande traguardo


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Maggio 2018)

Mi da un po' fastidio leggere tutto questo maniavantismo arbitrale, che non è roba da Milan nè da milanisti. Eventualmente dell'arbitro si parla dopo, se ci farà torto. Mai prima, è ridicolo. Comunque faccio notare che dopo Madrid la Juve è scoppiata (stavano facendo una brutta fine con l'Inter in dieci e anche ieri sera col Bologna hanno giocato un primo tempo da incubo) , per cui il Milan un 30% di possibilità ce l'ha.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Maggio 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Quando tu sei contento ti chiudi a chiave in camera per non farti vedere? Non c'entrano nulla gli interisti, siamo in un periodo negativo della nostra storia, conquistare un trofeo che ci manca dal 2003 contro Lazio, Inter e Juventus sarebbe un grande traguardo



Ok.... Va bene... Ma andiamo a fare gli scemi in giro con la macchina?


----------



## Serginho (6 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ok.... Va bene... Ma andiamo a fare gli scemi in giro con la macchina?



Beh io non potrei comunque in quanto abito all'estero e non ho amici milanisti qui


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Gira a meraviglia per i gobbi: sanno di essere già campioni d'italia anche perdendo le ultime due partite eppure per una questione di differenza reti non possono ubriacarsi in questi due giorni e ciò gli permetterà di preparare la partita di mercoledì nello stadio fisico e mentale IDEALE...



ma l'hai visti in queste ultime partite?? 
i loro stato fisico e mentale è orientato tutto sull'arbitro di turno 
xkè come gioco e fisico stanno messi male..

all'andata poteva vincere con meno scandali con il Bologna 
ma sono arrivati alla frutta.. qnd pure qui in 15


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Maggio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Mi da un po' fastidio leggere tutto questo maniavantismo arbitrale, che non è roba da Milan nè da milanisti. Eventualmente dell'arbitro si parla dopo, se ci farà torto. Mai prima, è ridicolo. Comunque faccio notare che dopo Madrid la Juve è scoppiata (stavano facendo una brutta fine con l'Inter in dieci e anche ieri sera col Bologna hanno giocato un primo tempo da incubo) , per cui il Milan un 30% di possibilità ce l'ha.



Bhe non c'è 2 senza 3 
visto che sono di fila x giunta 

30% da una squadra scoppiata.. 
allora metti in conto l'arbitro?


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2018)

*Come riportato dall'Ansa, la Juventus ha recuperato Mandzukic per la sfida con il Milan. *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Maggio 2018)

Ho scommesso 5 euri sul Milan, quindi la perdiamo


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bhe non c'è 2 senza 3
> visto che sono di fila x giunta
> 
> 30% da una squadra scoppiata..
> allora metti in conto l'arbitro?



anche io ritengo un 30% ... e solo perchè la juve è scoppiata... per quanto riguarda la cattiveria e l'arbitraggio... ci butta bene che hanno praticamente già vinto il campionato.
L'altra cosa buona è che le gambe dei nostri sono tornate a girare... con Suso tornato decisivo a dx e Chala in grande spolvero a sn ... qualche pericolo in più davanti potremmo portarlo.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Juventus e Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato in attacco dubbio Cutrone Kalinic

**Recuperato anche Biglia *--) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-big...nale-di-coppa-italia-vt61929.html#post1527770


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juventus e Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato in attacco dubbio Cutrone Kalinic*



La velocità e i cross di Douglas Costa con gli inserimenti dall'altro lato di Mandzukic saranno un problema serissimo


----------



## zlatan (7 Maggio 2018)

Boh non so cosa pensare. Però non mi aspetto un 3-0 secco, in fondo con le grandi con ringhio ce la siamo sempre giocata. E' importante andare in Europa senza preliminari, non tanto per il trofeino che avremmo in bacheca. Poi ovvio vedere Bonucci che gliela alza in faccia non avrebbe prezzo....


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2018)

*Designato l'arbitro Damato per Juve - Milan*


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juventus e Milan. Come già ampiamente riportato in attacco dubbio Cutrone Kalinic
> 
> **Recuperato anche Biglia *--) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-big...nale-di-coppa-italia-vt61929.html#post1527770



.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Damato per Juve - Milan*



Noto interista che ci odia più della Juventus, come ha sempre dimostrato ogni volta che ci ha arbitrato, gara segnata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Damato per Juve - Milan*



*Al VAR Irrati, arbitro di Juve-Bologna.*


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Al VAR Irrati, arbitro di Juve-Bologna.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2018)

Douglas Costa da solo si mette in tasca la nostra rosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Al VAR Irrati, arbitro di Juve-Bologna.*


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2018)

Pazzesco! Con quei due ad arbitrare abbiamo già perso. Maledetti gobbi


----------



## cappi (7 Maggio 2018)

di solito sono diversi anni che quando giochiamo contro la juve parto già sconfitto, troppo divario tra le due squadre..

certo è che nella partita secca,con molto mestiere e furbizia in chiave catenaccio e ripartenze tutto può accadere, e la finale del 2016 e doha insegnano, però sarà veramente dura, sopratutto perchè loro hanno giocatori come cuadrado e d.costa che riescono quasi sempre ad aprire in due le partite più bloccate, e non cito dybala solo perchè sarebbe una ovvietà, anche se ora non è in un grandissimo momento.

mercoledì partiamo come quelli che non hanno nulla da perdere,quel che di buono verrà sarà tutto di guadagnato!


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Maggio 2018)

Tra la Juve che sappiamo com'è e gli arbitri designati non prevedo nulla di buono... Ci vorrebbe un miracolo,ma di solito noi siamo sempre sfigati.


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2018)

Magari la Juve si scansa


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Maggio 2018)

La Juve è l'unica squadra che anche se gioca male le partite le vince..puo essere visto come un grosso difetto, invece è un grande pregio.. magari lavessimo anche noi..


----------



## mistergao (7 Maggio 2018)

Arbitri o non arbitri siamo sfavoriti a prescindere. Tra l'altro ho scoperto che, al pari con Roma e Torino, siamo la squadra con più finali perse (8), ed andiamo a giocare contro la squadra con più finali vinte. So che sono statistiche, che parlano in alcuni casi di decenni e decenni fa e che non dovrebbero avere un peso, eppure questi numeri un senso ce l'hanno, un po' come le finali di Champions perse dalla Juventus.


----------



## davidsdave80 (7 Maggio 2018)

Ok, ma io sarò allo stadio e ci credo , sarà durissima ma ci credo


----------



## Goro (7 Maggio 2018)

Dobbiamo crederci, almeno noi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Damato per Juve - Milan*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Al VAR Irrati, arbitro di Juve-Bologna.*



Complimenti alla federazione per le designazioni.


----------



## davidelynch (7 Maggio 2018)

4.75 quota snai, ci credo e ci provo. Forza ragazzi.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Maggio 2018)

Avremmo più possibilità giocando contro il Real Madrid. Questi di riffa o di raffa devono fare il double, è loro dovuto dopo l'uscita dalla Champions, cribbio.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2018)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Maggio 2018)

Alzala Leo.... Alzala.


----------



## mistergao (8 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset
> *



Mi aspettavo Sczesny, ma mi sa che Allegri vuol far giocare l'ultima finale a Buffon.
E comunque Max ha grande fiducia in Rugani...


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Bonucci
Rodriguez
Kessie
Locatelli
Bonaventura
Suso
Cutrone
Calhanoglu*


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



Biglia.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2018)

Ma solo io non sento più la tensione? sono preoccupato. Serio.


----------



## Miracle1980 (8 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io non sento più la tensione? sono preoccupato. Serio.



In che senso? Ti stai ''disinnamorando''?


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> In che senso? Ti stai ''disinnamorando''?



Boh, non sento nulla... poi domani sicuramente si.

Ma paragonata all' ansia delle partite di CL dei bei tempi sto a zero.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Maggio 2018)

> Ma solo io non sento più la tensione? sono preoccupato. Serio.



Che tensione vuoi sentire? L'unico dubbio è vedere quanti ce ne faranno. Quando guardo le due formazioni mi viene la depressione a vedere come ci hanno ridotti, per di più considerando che abbiamo pure speso più di 200 milioni sul mercato. Costa da solo è più pericoloso di tutti i nostri.


----------



## Roccoro (8 Maggio 2018)

Speriamo di non fare la figura barbina che ha fatto Montella in finale di Coppa con il Siviglia, spero di perderla con onore, della vittoria non ci credo molto


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Che tensione vuoi sentire? L'unico dubbio è vedere quanti ce ne faranno. Quando guardo le due formazioni mi viene la depressione a vedere come ci hanno ridotti, per di più considerando che abbiamo pure speso più di 200 milioni sul mercato. Costa da solo è più pericoloso di tutti i nostri.



Credo anche io sia per quello. Non sono depresso ai tuoi livelli, ma forse è perchè so che anche nella remotissima ipotesi riuscissimo a vincere sarebbe per colpi infiniti di sedere.


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io non sento più la tensione? sono preoccupato. Serio.



nemmeno io, per me credo perchè vincere per fortuna o perchè te la giochi alla pari o quasi, fa tutta la differenza del mondo


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> nemmeno io, per me credo perchè vincere per fortuna o perchè te la giochi alla pari o quasi, fa tutta la differenza del mondo



insomma dobbiamo vincere essendo superiori alla Juve. Sette anni che vince lo scudetto. Cinque anni che non arriviamo nelle prime 4. Meglio che la partita non la guardate. Anzi meglio se andate in vacanza per un po'. ve lo dico con affetto.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> insomma dobbiamo vincere essendo superiori alla Juve. Sette anni che vince lo scudetto. Cinque anni che non arriviamo nelle prime 4. Meglio che la partita non la guardate. Anzi meglio se andate in vacanza per un po'. ve lo dico con affetto.



E io ti dico con affetto che non ha i capito una  di quello che intendiamo 

Non pretendiamo nulla, semplicemente non siamo eccitati per arrivare ad una finale totalmente sfavoriti e dove, qualora vincessimo, sarebbe per colpo di fortuna.
Non sono cose che si decidono a tavolino, si parla di emozioni, se non sentiamo tensione significa che non la sentiamo, mica possiamo provarla sforzandoci.

Saremo comunque tutti domani di fronte alla tv a tifare, ovvio.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> insomma dobbiamo vincere essendo superiori alla Juve. Sette anni che vince lo scudetto. Cinque anni che non arriviamo nelle prime 4. Meglio che la partita non la guardate. Anzi meglio se andate in vacanza per un po'. ve lo dico con affetto.



ogni tanto sento "stanchezza" a fare la parte della Fiorentina o del Benevento, ma come sempre saremo tutti lì davanti a tifare


----------



## Davidoff (8 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> ogni tanto sento "stanchezza" a fare la parte della Fiorentina o del Benevento, ma come sempre saremo tutti lì davanti a tifare



...magari con un'adeguata quantità di birra/vino come supporto


----------



## cobalto59 (8 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> insomma dobbiamo vincere essendo superiori alla Juve. Sette anni che vince lo scudetto. Cinque anni che non arriviamo nelle prime 4. Meglio che la partita non la guardate. Anzi meglio se andate in vacanza per un po'. ve lo dico con affetto.



Quoto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2018)

Come sempre temo di + la Ladrata che la Juve in se..
poi altro pericolo sono le giocate del singolo 
xkè come gioco fanno pietà!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Credo anche io sia per quello. Non sono depresso ai tuoi livelli, ma forse è perchè so che anche nella remotissima ipotesi riuscissimo a vincere sarebbe per colpi infiniti di sedere.



Le scie chimiche tolgono tensione


----------



## Ale.sasha (8 Maggio 2018)

Ma un bel rigore inventato a favore del Milan, al 97esimo? Segnato da Bonucci decretando la nostra vittoria? Ce lo vedete?  No eh?


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2018)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky

(4-3-3): G.Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodríguez; Kessié, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Çalhanoglu.*


----------



## Djici (8 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La velocità e i cross di Douglas Costa con gli inserimenti dall'altro lato di Mandzukic saranno un problema serissimo



Tranquillo, Mandzukic non segna di testa perche sara marcato da Calabria 

Comunque concordo con te, la velocita di Douglas Costa... che va a puntare RR... che paura... robba da fare giocare Calabria a sinistra e Abate a destra 

Sto esagerando, ma forse nemmeno tanto.

Ci vorra una super prestazione da parte di tutti.
A Doha Suso ha iniziato a giocare solo quando Alex Sandro e uscito... speriamo sia in giornata.
E ci sara bisogno del migliore Kessie.


----------



## kipstar (8 Maggio 2018)

devono fare una super partita tutti....


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Maggio 2018)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Ma un bel rigore inventato a favore del Milan, al 97esimo? Segnato da Bonucci decretando la nostra vittoria? Ce lo vedete?  No eh?



giuro che mi masturbo davanti a tutto l' olimpico


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Maggio 2018)

la juve gioca male ma ha i campioni che la risolvono. se noi avessimo un icardi,o un qualsiasi altro attaccante ci crederei all'impresa,ma non abbiamo chi la possa mettere dentro..se Cutrone dovesse risultare decisivo,meriterebbe la rincoferma immediata per l'anno prossimo. io spero nel colpo di scena Kalinic/Silva,magari un gol da chi non ti aspetti sarebbe l'apoteosi


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Sono in affannoso eccitamento... Forza ragazzi fatemi godere


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2018)

Inizio a sentirla un po' di tensione 

Dai zio maiale!


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2018)

Ci vogliono i gol.....


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

*Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan*


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan*



Stasera non vale una stagione, l'obiettivo principale è già stato fallito, però....però è sempre un trofeo ed è sempre un Milan-Juve guadagnato eliminando l'Inter. Quindi vediamo di dare il massimo e di vincere, perché in quel caso anche la dirigenza (che rimarrà comunque) meriterebbe, almeno da prassi, un'occasione per rimediare agli errori e in alcuni casi orrori del primo anno. Stesso discorso per Gattuso.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Stasera non vale una stagione, l'obiettivo principale è già stato fallito, però....però è sempre un trofeo ed è sempre un Milan-Juve guadagnato eliminando l'Inter. Quindi vediamo di dare il massimo e di vincere, perché in quel caso anche la dirigenza (che rimarrà comunque) meriterebbe, almeno da prassi, un'occasione per rimediare agli errori e in alcuni casi orrori del primo anno. Stesso discorso per Gattuso.



Secondo me invece stasera fa la differenza... la coppa italia non è più la coppa del nonno. L'accesso diretto alla EL vale tranquillità e vale soldi. Vincere con la Juve, poi , varrebbe il doppio.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E io ti dico con affetto che non ha i capito una  di quello che intendiamo
> 
> Non pretendiamo nulla, semplicemente non siamo eccitati per arrivare ad una finale totalmente sfavoriti e dove, qualora vincessimo, sarebbe per colpo di fortuna.
> Non sono cose che si decidono a tavolino, si parla di emozioni, se non sentiamo tensione significa che non la sentiamo, mica possiamo provarla sforzandoci.
> ...



non è detto di fortuna ... si può vincere, come spesso si fa nel calcio, tirando fuori gli attributi e giocandosi le proprie carte, anche se sulla carta si è il più debole. Certamente le emozioni o si provano o non si provano, sono contento che l'emozione stia salendo anche per te. Forza MILAN sempre !!!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan*



Alcune considerazioni : 
-costa meglio se parte dall'inizio, se fosse entrato l'ultima mezz'ora sarebbe stato ancora più devastante;
-la juve gioca in fase di possesso con un 3-5-2 con costa e cuadrado sulla linea dei centrocampisti e due punte davanti;
-Allegri punta a dare ampiezza al gioco coi due esterni ergo suso e calha saranno chiamati a un lavoro extra, vanno trovate delle scalate intelligenti perchè altrimenti rischiamo di spremere i nostri due uomini migliori in lavoro oscuro;
-occhio alla posizione di dybala tra le linee, locatelli dovrà essere molto bravo a leggere i movimenti;
-in mezzo al campo l'unico capace di far gioco è pianjc, sarebbe opportuno che cutrone lo marcasse per far passare il gioco attraverso i piedacci di matuidi;
-la partita va preparata con un giro-palla dietro fatto di qualità, se superiamo il loro primo pressing( abbiamo tutto per farlo ) e liberiamo il passaggio linea-linea bonucci-kessie possiamo far loro molto male, soprattutto alle spalle di cuadrado. Sarà fondamentale una fase di possesso palla di altissima qualità per poi creare triangoli di gioco e puntare sulle giocate di calha e suso.


----------



## impero rossonero (9 Maggio 2018)

Pressing totale e corsa .... Barzagli ha 37 anni...bisogna puntarlo....


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan*



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece stasera fa la differenza... la coppa italia non è più la coppa del nonno. L'accesso diretto alla EL vale tranquillità e vale soldi. Vincere con la Juve, poi , varrebbe il doppio.



Quello che scrivi tu è tutto verissimo e l'ho scritto anche in un altro topic, intendo però che per l'obiettivo stagionale primario non cambierebbe niente, quindi oggettivamente non è una partita che da sola vale la stagione. E sinceramente credo sia il contrario, purtroppo la Coppa Italia ha perso importanza rispetto al passato ma per ovvi motivi dobbiamo dare il massimo per vincere.


----------



## danjr (9 Maggio 2018)

Non vedo come possiamo vincere, l’unica possibilità è che ci sottovalutino perché sono troppo superiori.
La Juve ha già vinto....


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2018)

La vedo veramente dura,qua serve la partita della vita. Speriamo nella loro inimicizia con le finali e che il dio del calcio ci assista. XD


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2018)

Confermo che non vedrò la partita. 
Purtroppo mi sono reso conto che anche se per miracolo dovessimo vincere, godrei più perché la Juventus ha perso che per la nostra vittoria. Certo sarei contentissimo in primis per Rino e per Bonucci... ma dico la verità, se la finale fosse Milan-Fiorentina forse non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno, quindi evito.

Spero che un giorno torneremo a giocarci qualcosa di più che una coppetta italia. 
Per il resto in bocca al lupo ai ragazzi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan*



Quei tra che hanno davanti fanno davvero paura..potenziale devastante..e che esperienza in mediana...

Servirà giocare col coltello tra i denti..vale molto più di una stagione questa partita


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non vedo come possiamo vincere, l’unica possibilità è che ci sottovalutino perché sono troppo superiori.
> La Juve ha già vinto....


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2018)

Calhanoglu vs Asamoah e Barzagli. Ottimo


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Confermo che non vedrò la partita.
> Purtroppo mi sono reso conto che anche se per miracolo dovessimo vincere, godrei più perché la Juventus ha perso che per la nostra vittoria. Certo sarei contentissimo in primis per Rino e per Bonucci... ma dico la verità, se la finale fosse Milan-Fiorentina forse non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno, quindi evito.
> 
> Spero che un giorno torneremo a giocarci qualcosa di più che una coppetta italia.
> Per il resto in bocca al lupo ai ragazzi!




Ma ti piace il calcio, ancor prima che il milan???
Scusa per la schiettezza ma come si fa a non guardare una finale?? Io sono già in clima pre-partita !!!
Ok è solo una maledetta coppa italia, ok non è il milan di 10 anni fa ma è il nostro milan che scende in campo !!!!
Il countdown è già iniziato, i ragazzi staranno riposando prima della merenda e dell'ultima riunione tattica. Poi via verso lo stadio..
Il profumo dell'erba, il calore dei tifosi, l'adrenalina che va a mille... sogni, aspettative, speranze..
come fai a privarti di tutto ciò?
E' calcio, è vita.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ti piace il calcio, ancor prima che il milan???
> Scusa per la schiettezza ma come si fa a non guardare una finale?? Io sono già in clima pre-partita !!!
> Ok è solo una maledetta coppa italia, ok non è il milan di 10 anni fa ma è il nostro milan che scende in campo !!!!
> Il countdown è già iniziato, i ragazzi staranno riposando prima della merenda e dell'ultima riunione tattica. Poi via verso lo stadio..
> ...



Anche io sento poco la tensione, però la guarderò ovviamente. Sinceramente ero molto più teso per la doppia sfida con l'Arsenal.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

insomma gioca il cutro alla fine? allora Kalinic e Silva proprio bocciati....se addirittura fa rigiocare Cutrone dopo 3 giorni...

comunque sono d'accordo con Rino su questo...sperando ovviamente non ci siano cambi dell'ultimo momento


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Anche io sento poco la tensione, però la guarderò ovviamente. Sinceramente ero molto più teso per la doppia sfida con l'Arsenal.



Boh...
Sarà che io sono un maniaco di tattica e tecnica e assaporo ogni azione e fase di gioco ma queste partite per me sono un roba indescrivibile.
Da assaporare secondo per secondo.
La palla va a scandire i secondi, un'ora e mezza di pura poesia.
11 ragazzi che lotteranno su ogni cm per arrivare a un traguardo.


----------



## Serginho (9 Maggio 2018)

Una finale contro la juve non può non essere importante, la coppa Italia è un trofeo storico ben più antico delle competizioni europee e merita rispetto. Forza


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Boh...
> Sarà che io sono un maniaco di tattica e tecnica e assaporo ogni azione e fase di gioco ma queste partite per me sono un roba indescrivibile.
> Da assaporare secondo per secondo.
> La palla va a scandire i secondi, un'ora e mezza di pura poesia.
> 11 ragazzi che lotteranno su ogni cm per arrivare a un traguardo.



Concordo, parliamo sempre di una finale, oggi dobbiamo fare di tutto per vincere.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Confermo che non vedrò la partita.
> Purtroppo mi sono reso conto che anche se per miracolo dovessimo vincere, godrei più perché la Juventus ha perso che per la nostra vittoria. Certo sarei contentissimo in primis per Rino e per Bonucci... ma dico la verità, se la finale fosse Milan-Fiorentina forse non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno, quindi evito.
> 
> Spero che un giorno torneremo a giocarci qualcosa di più che una coppetta italia.
> Per il resto in bocca al lupo ai ragazzi!



Ragazzo, tu non sei milanista, lasciatelo dire. A meno che non hai impegni personali importanti, allora ti capirei, ma se non guardi una finale come Milan-Juve vuol dire che non sei proprio milanista.


----------



## Zagor (9 Maggio 2018)

Certo non è Manchester 2003, ma è pur sempre una finale con l'odiata Juve! Io la guarderò per la prima volta con mio figlio di 7 anni e spero di vederlo esultare insieme a me! Oggi come oggi è difficile riuscire ad instillare nei bambini l'amore per una squadra che purtroppo ultimamente non vince più...io ci provo ugualmente raccontandogli delle mitiche finali di champions, ma vedo che non basta più di tanto. I bambini hanno bisogno di vedere vincere materialmente una squadra, infatti mi racconta che tutti i suoi compagni tifano, ovviamente, juve...mentre per me è stato molto più semplice innamorarmi del Milan essendo cresciuto nell'epoca d'oro all'ombra dei tre tulipani!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2018)

Io tifai contro nella finale con Brocchi. Ho sofferto come un cane per quella decisione, e quando ci ripenso mi faccio un po' schifo.

Stasera tiferò doppio, triplo, anche per compensare quella mia azione.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Juve e Milan*



*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella Juve dovrebbe giocare Mandzukic al posto di Higuain.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Maggio 2018)

Sono in pre-partita da una settimana. Non per la coppa italia di per se ma per la sfida contro i gobbi. Sempre odiati, speriamo di portarla a casa


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nella Juve dovrebbe giocare Mandzukic al posto di Higuain.*



Il pipita è infortunato? Ovviamente col loro culo se gioca una riserva per motivi fisici fa la partita della vita e segna una doppietta..


----------



## Il Genio (9 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il pipita è infortunato? Ovviamente col loro culo se gioca una riserva per motivi fisici fa la partita della vita e segna una doppietta..



Ma a Mandzukic non dovevano amputare l'arto dopo la partita con quelli là?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2018)

*Per l'arbitro Damato sarà l'ultima gara prima del ritiro. La scelta è stata fatta come "premio alla carriera".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per l'arbitro Damato sarà l'ultima gara prima del ritiro. La scelta è stata fatta come "premio alla carriera".*



Ottima notizia, non ha bisogno di ingraziarsi chi comanda (a meno che non ambisca a poltrone nel calcio)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia, non ha bisogno di ingraziarsi chi comanda (a meno che non ambisca a poltrone nel calcio)



Può essere vista anche al contrario... ossia può far quello che gli pare a favore di chi gli pare, tanto da domani non arbitrerà più.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ottima notizia, non ha bisogno di ingraziarsi chi comanda (a meno che non ambisca a poltrone nel calcio)



oppure può rovinare tutto, tanto è l'ultima. Si può leggere da entrambi i punti di vista


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Boh...
> Sarà che io sono un maniaco di tattica e tecnica e assaporo ogni azione e fase di gioco ma queste partite per me sono un roba indescrivibile.
> Da assaporare secondo per secondo.
> La palla va a scandire i secondi, un'ora e mezza di pura poesia.
> 11 ragazzi che lotteranno su ogni cm per arrivare a un traguardo.



"Le finali non si giocano, si vincono" 

Speriamo bene, la Juventus è una squadra maledetta che ci può ammazzare in un secondo.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per l'arbitro Damato sarà l'ultima gara prima del ritiro. La scelta è stata fatta come "premio alla carriera".*



Dunque potrà fare tutte le porcate possibili per far vincere la Juve senza temere le conseguenze!

Ho ancora gli incubi a ripensare all'ultima partita di Rosario Lo Bello... Verona-Milan 2-1 che ci costò lo scudetto del '90, con espulsi Van Basten Costacurta e Sacchi...


----------



## Davidoff (9 Maggio 2018)

Un consiglio : esultare solo dopo la fine effettiva del match. Contro la Juventus non possiamo stare tranquilli nemmeno sopra di 3 gol. Non che mi aspetti una vittoria, spero almeno di vendere cara la pelle.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Può essere vista anche al contrario... ossia può far quello che gli pare a favore di chi gli pare, tanto da domani non arbitrerà più.





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> oppure può rovinare tutto, tanto è l'ultima. Si può leggere da entrambi i punti di vista



Ecco..mi avete spento subito l'euforia..vabbé..speriamo sia milanista..


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ti piace il calcio, ancor prima che il milan???



Sì, mi piace. 
Ma l'odio per quei maledetti ladri e tutto quello che hanno combinato mi ha rovinato.
E noi glielo abbiamo lasciato fare. 
Per cui per ritornare in pace con il calcio stasera faccio un sacrificio e stacco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Un consiglio : esultare solo dopo la fine effettiva del match. Contro la Juventus non possiamo stare tranquilli nemmeno sopra di 3 gol. Non che mi aspetti una vittoria, spero almeno di vendere cara la pelle.



Questo è assolutamente vero!
Io non esulterò nemmeno se andassimo in vantaggio 4-0. Tutto può succedere con i ladri.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzo, tu non sei milanista, lasciatelo dire. A meno che non hai impegni personali importanti, allora ti capirei, ma se non guardi una finale come Milan-Juve vuol dire che non sei proprio milanista.



Per una mia scelta sofferta stasera stacco. Rimango sempre milanista ma con meno nervoso addosso. Da domattina si riparte.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì, mi piace.
> Ma l'odio per quei maledetti ladri e tutto quello che hanno combinato mi ha rovinato.
> E noi glielo abbiamo lasciato fare.
> Per cui per ritornare in pace con il calcio stasera faccio un sacrificio e stacco.



Ma almeno di tanto in tanto un'occhiata alla tv o al sito la dai??? 
Scherzo fratello, mi spiace comunque e spero l'amore ti devasti nuovamente.
Io la vivo con tanta attesa, con speranza ma pure con timore perchè se.............
poi sono intrattabile per due giorni buoni.
Intrattabile a tal punto che stacco da tutto ciò che rotola.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma almeno di tanto in tanto un'occhiata alla tv o al sito la dai???
> Scherzo fratello, mi spiace comunque e spero l'amore ti devasti nuovamente.
> Io la vivo con tanta attesa, con speranza ma pure con timore perchè se.............
> poi sono intrattabile per due giorni buoni.
> Intrattabile a tal punto che stacco da tutto ciò che rotola.



Ma io infatti sono d'accordo con tutti i vostri punti di vista, lo faccio solo per me, l'amore resta intatto, spero che festeggeremo insieme, e se non sarà domani mattina, sarà la prossima.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per una mia scelta sofferta stasera stacco. Rimango sempre milanista ma con meno nervoso addosso. Da domattina si riparte.



Nemmeno immagini come e quanto mi manchino le notti da champions, le notti da milan. Non mancano solo a te.
Quando vivevo quel periodo , come tutti voi del resto, avevo un pò il timore che non potesse essere per sempre e le gustavo in modo assolutamente profondo.
Oggi pare che a vincere debbano essere sempre i soliti perchè il calcio ha creato un solco tra le big e le altre ma poi penso ai tifosi di fiorentina, napoli, lazio e non necessariamente a quelli di real , barcellona o juve e allora viene spontaneo chiedersi quale sia il vero amore e il vero tifo.
Alcuni tra noi qua sul sito hanno addirittura accompagnato e tifato il milan in B per poi ritrovarsi sul tetto del mondo.
Torneremo dove ci compete, torneremo a fare il milan e rideremo di questi tempi.
Un abbraccio rossonero.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno immagini come e quanto mi manchino le notti da champions, le notti da milan. Non mancano solo a te.
> Quando vivevo quel periodo , come tutti voi del resto, avevo un pò il timore che non potesse essere per sempre e le gustavo in modo assolutamente profondo.
> Oggi pare che a vincere debbano essere sempre i soliti perchè il calcio ha creato un solco tra le big e le altre ma poi penso ai tifosi di fiorentina, napoli, lazio e non necessariamente a quelli di real , barcellona o juve e allora viene spontaneo chiedersi quale sia il vero amore e il vero tifo.
> Alcuni tra noi qua sul sito hanno addirittura accompagnato e tifato il milan in B per poi ritrovarsi sul tetto del mondo.
> ...



P.S. tra parentesi mi sono visto allo stadio tutta la coppa italia quest'anno (le partite in casa di ottavi / quarti e semifinale) quindi non è una questione del trofeo in sè.... è proprio che oggi è la serata in cui ho bisogno di staccare... magari è un fioretto che porta bene chissà


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> P.S. tra parentesi mi sono visto allo stadio tutta la coppa italia quest'anno (le partite in casa di ottavi / quarti e semifinale) quindi non è una questione del trofeo in sè.... è proprio che oggi è la serata in cui ho bisogno di staccare... magari è un fioretto che porta bene chissà



 Massimo rispetto.
In caso di gol ti desteremo con urla di gioia.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Maggio 2018)

Dai ragazzi, dateci questa gioia per quest'anno
Forza!!!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (9 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Confermo che non vedrò la partita.
> Purtroppo mi sono reso conto che anche se per miracolo dovessimo vincere, godrei più perché la Juventus ha perso che per la nostra vittoria. Certo sarei contentissimo in primis per Rino e per Bonucci... ma dico la verità, se la finale fosse Milan-Fiorentina forse non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno, quindi evito.
> 
> Spero che un giorno torneremo a giocarci qualcosa di più che una coppetta italia.
> Per il resto in bocca al lupo ai ragazzi!


No dai...queste cose non si possono leggere...
Ti rendi conto di chi abbiamo di fronte?
I nostri nemici storici...noi e loro siamo come Senna/Prost,Borg/McEnroe,Clay/Foreman..
Quella di questa sera non è una partita ma è la partita...la partita che tutti sognamo...la partita che tutti aspettiamo...la partita che i tifosi ''ingrigiti'' come me vorrebbero giocare ogni giorno...perchè ogni vittoria contro di loro non sarà mai ''abbastanza''...
Come ben saprai faccio parte della schiera degli scettici riguardo a questo nuovo corso societario...ma per una sera metto da parte tutti i miei dubbi e mi stingo intorno ai ragazzi con la speranza di riaccendere il mio orgoglio per questi colori...
Unisciti a noi Fratello...questa è la madre di tutte le battaglie...non puoi mancare


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

formazioni ufficiali tra poco?


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

*Ufficiali

**Juventus (4-3-2-1): Buffon; Cuadrado, Benatia, Barzagli, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Douglas Costa; Mandzukic.**

Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Maggio 2018)

Fuori Higuain ?? WTF


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> *
> Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



Forza ragazzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2018)

Se Dio è giusto sa a chi deve dare questa soddisfazione...
cmq alla fine che sia l'ultima di Damato 
rimane una grande notizia... 

questo non ci lasciava mai finire la partita in 11!

p.s. al 1 giallo di Locatelli lo si deve sostituire


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **Juventus (4-3-2-1): Buffon; Cuadrado, Benatia, Barzagli, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Douglas Costa; Mandzukic.**
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2018)

alla fine gioca Patrick


----------



## ignaxio (9 Maggio 2018)

sicuro che gattuso l'ha preparata bene e un cambio dell'ultimo minuto non so se ci giova.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **Juventus (4-3-2-1): Buffon; Cuadrado, Benatia, Barzagli, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Douglas Costa; Mandzukic.**
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> **Juventus (4-3-2-1): Buffon; Cuadrado, Benatia, Barzagli, Asamoah; Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Douglas Costa; Mandzukic.**
> 
> Milan (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessié, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Suso, Cutrone, Calhanoglu.*



.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io tifai contro nella finale con Brocchi. Ho sofferto come un cane per quella decisione, e quando ci ripenso mi faccio un po' schifo.
> 
> Stasera tiferò doppio, triplo, anche per compensare quella mia azione.



Anche io tifai contro in quella finale, perchè sapevo che se avremmo vinto allora sarebbe rimasto ancora una volta Berlusconi con Brocchi in panchina. Oggi sono tesissimo invece, la sento molto questa partita.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Maggio 2018)

Siamo arrivati qui eliminando Inter e Lazio, questo dà un valore aggiunto all'eventuale vittoria finale.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Maggio 2018)

Età media delle dua squadre?
Noi schieriamo la formazione milgiore a parte Biglia: Calabria Locatelli Cutrone, milanisti che ci faranno compagnia per tanti anni. 
Che questo sia uno dei loro primi trofei!


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

a roma piove.....


----------



## ralf (9 Maggio 2018)

Daje Milan


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> a roma piove.....



Benissimo...

 

Oggi vinciamo raga.. ho una fede cieca in Rino.


----------



## davidelynch (9 Maggio 2018)

Forza ragazzi


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2018)

Sono pessimista, ma adesso non è il momento di calcoli, forza!!


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Maggio 2018)

Temo l'imbarcata


----------



## vannu994 (9 Maggio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Temo l'imbarcata



Speriamo di no, per me è più facile un risultato tipo 2-0... Ho l'ansia


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

La gara della vita stasera...

DAI RAGAZZI CONSEGNATECI UN SOGNO!!!

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Dai ragazzi....... Il mio profilo di domani su watts app non deve essere MAI UNA GIOIA. per cortesia eh....


----------



## de sica (9 Maggio 2018)

Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

Dai dai dai


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2018)

Daje


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Maggio 2018)

Speriamo che Minimiliano Tristi ci dia una mano


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Maggio 2018)

Forza Milan ! Forza ragazzi !


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Andiamo!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Bella la scenografia alla stadio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Coreografia dei ragazzi bellissima.... ALL IN. GIOCHIAMO COL CUORE.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma perché devono far cantare a questa l'inno?


----------



## Milanista (9 Maggio 2018)

Daje!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

Che strazio sta Noemi


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2018)

vogliamo riprendere a vincere ed essere protagonisti ?
iniziamo da adesso....


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

La scenografia della curva della Juve sembra che abbia scritto "Ad _malora_ semper"... speriamo sia di buon auspicio per noi!


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Che strazio sta Noemi



Mi chiedevo giusto chi fosse (non sono molto ferrato sulla musica italiana devo ammettere). Concordo sul giudizio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Quei 4 maledetti arbitri nel saluto si saranno detti... Forza ragazzi facciamo vincere la Juve


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma perché devono far cantare a questa l'inno?



Non la conosco, ma ora ho le orecchie che sanguinano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> La scenografia della curva della Juve sembra che abbia scritto "Ad _malora_ semper"... speriamo sia di buon auspicio per noi!



Scenografia orribile la loro. La nostra invece spacca troppo


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Ancora non è iniziata ma alla prima inquadratura a Dybala mi ha già fatto venire il prurito alle mani. Che faccia da schiaffi.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Oh sveglia però


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Cuore che batte a mille.... Madre che ansia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Brutto inizio


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

????


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

ottimo inizio............per loro


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Qualcuno dia un caffé corretto con Redbull ai nostri, stanno ancora dormendo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Maggio 2018)

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Dai dai solo 115 minuti ai rigori


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Stasera c'è ne rifilano 4


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

cmq la juve ha una fame e una grinta che non ti aspetteresti da una squadra al 7imo scudo di fila..questo va riconosciuto


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma segna asino!


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma no cutroneeee come si fa a tirarla addosso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Hakan numero 1. Cutrone ha fatto un tiraccio


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Maggio 2018)

Dai ma come tira...


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

errore...se lo faceva kalinic veniva giu il forum


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Gliel'ha tirata in bocca...


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

che meraviglia lo scambio Cutrone Chala


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Peccato. C'è da dire a parziale discolpa di Cutrone, che lo scambio con Hakan è stato molto rapido. Almeno ha tirato nello specchio, poteva andare peggio.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

mamma mia che assist stava per uscire


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Peccato. C'è da dire a parziale discolpa di Cutrone, che lo scambio con Hakan è stato molto rapido. Almeno ha tirato nello specchio, poteva andare peggio.


beh si...almeno non ha fatto meta diciamo....


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

se ci segnava barzagli da 40 metri io spengevo ve lo dico....


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Che sia maledetto sto Douglas Costa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia maledetto sto Douglas Costa



Nei secoli dei secoli. Amen


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Madonnas sto Douglas Costa


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

per adesso kessie e jack non stanno toccando palla.


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

locatelli non ci sta capendo niente... non sa neanche dove mettersi..


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Non mi piace l'idea di stare chiusi dietro a farsi attaccare per poi provare a ripartire.
Non abbiamo gente veloce e rischiamo solo di farci attaccare troppo senza metterli in difficoltà


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per adesso kessie e jack non stanno toccando palla.



Purtroppo in mezzo al campo ci mangiano in testa. C'è da sperare di bucarli sulla rapidità.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

yonghong li è pazzo......


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Eh ma Douglas Costa era uno scarto del Bayern.... È costato quanto Silva maledizione


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> yonghong li è pazzo......



Che fa?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Nooooo non gli ha dato fallo.... Ma è pazzo l arbitro?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Come sempre manovra d'attacco nulla... Speriamo nella giocata del turco


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Che fa?



l'avevano inquadrato che guardava da un'altra parte rispetto agli altri e rideva da solo


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma Bonaventura gioca già per la Juve?


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Madonna Suso non ne azzecca più una...Speriamo si svegli


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma Bonaventura gioca già per la Juve?



Stavo per chiederlo io


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> l'avevano inquadrato che guardava da un'altra parte rispetto agli altri e rideva da solo


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Napolitano è quello che serve a questa squadra


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Se vinciamo è grazie al foga, al cuore, al gioco di squadra.. siamo nettamente inferiori sul piano tecnico, è bene che i proprietari lo capiscano in vista del prossimo anno.
Non si fa una squadra per una partita secca ma per lungo termine!


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Ci manca un regista. Locatelli spaesato, fa solo passaggini a due metri.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Nooooooo hakan


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2018)

La sensazione è che davanti siamo del tutto inoffensivi, mentre loro, anche non brillando, fanno sempre paura.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

È più sudato Gattuso dei giocatori


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La sensazione è che davanti siamo del tutto inoffensivi, mentre loro, anche non brillando, fanno sempre paura.



La differenza é che loro hanno due giocatori (Costa e Cuadradi) che se trovano un minimo di campo aperto non gli vedi piu.
Suso e Hakan sono bravi tecnicamente ma entrambi lenti, nel calcio d'oggi senza ali veloci non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma come fa a non arrivare nessuno a sx su questa palla!!! Pare che siamo in 10


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

2 in area...


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Maledetto Buffone


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

sto vecchiardo fa papere con chiunque.....non stasera ovviamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a non arrivare nessuno a sx su questa palla!!! Pare che siamo in 10



L'ho pensato anche io. Possibile non ci fosse nessuno???


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

Bravo Susino


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Quello schifoso è già dei gobbi... Maledetto malave tura


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Che banana Bonaventura solo col Verona segnano questi


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

Comunque nonostante tutto più pericolosi noi di loro


----------



## Gabry (9 Maggio 2018)

Cutrone e Bonaventura dovevano tirare meglio. Si rischia di pagare queste occasioni sprecate.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Che tiraccio, mamma mia


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

Locatelli sta facendo schifo, con Bonaventura il peggiore


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Fortuna che non s'è buttato sto nano, altrimenti gli dava rigore


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Quando avremo degli attaccanti esterni come quelli dei gobbi?


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Locatelli semplicemente non è in grado di reggere queste gare. Deve farsi 2 anni all'Atalanta e poi tornare.


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

detesto donnarumma con quei ferri da stiro...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Comunque nonostante tutto più pericolosi noi di loro



In quale partita?


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Mi ricordo che l'estate scorsa qui c'era la fila di gente che non voleva cuadrado.... Ma bisogna darsi al ping pong per dire queste cose


----------



## alexxx19 (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Locatelli sta facendo schifo, con Bonaventura il peggiore



Direi suso il peggiore senza alcun dubbio


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fortuna che non s'è buttato sto nano, altrimenti gli dava rigore


Pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> In quale partita?



3 conclusioni a 3 ora, quando lo scritto eravamo 3-1


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Mamma che buco Romagnoli e Bonucci


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Se ha la gamba, proverei Biglia nel secondo tempo. Purtroppo, guardando la panca, altri cambi validi non ne abbiamo per cambiare le carte in mezzo.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

mamma mia che erroraccio Romagna


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma dove vogliamo andare..... Dove?


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Quando avremo degli attaccanti esterni come quelli dei gobbi?



Sante parole! Anche un anca di serginho e una di cafu mi andrebbero bene


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Suso ci va di lusso se riusciamo a venderlo ad una ventina di milioni, altro che 40


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Direi suso il peggiore senza alcun dubbio



Oddio, Jack e Locatelli hanno fatto pena pure loro. Mi sta piacendo Calabria, per atteggiamento e perché si propone.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma cosa tira da lì ma vai alla Roma va che ci prendiamo dzeko


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

locatelli un fantasma ragazzi..gli altri sbagliano ok..mai lui proprio si vede che se la fa addosso.. finalmente un tiro degno di jak e nn la solita scamorza..


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Khedira il solito tuffatore...in pieno stile Juve


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

pagliacciata del gobbo


----------



## sacchino (9 Maggio 2018)

Suso sembra un ex giocatore.


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

se ha pure un tempo nelle gambe deve entrare biglia non c'è dubbio...


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma sti passaggi indietro cosa dobbiamo fare per farli smettere? Cambiare nome della squadra?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Sta roba dei passaggi del portiere mi fa sempre saltare i nervi


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Sto Milan mi mette tristezza


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Li davanti il nulla


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

cutrone si sbatte ma non tiene una palla..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Nel secondo tempo entra Kalinic e vinciamo


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Assurdo sti ladri


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Non dimentichiamoci che siamo scesi in campo con una squadra la cui media d'età è di appena 23 anni.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Madonna l'arbitro...


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

benatia graziato, ovviamente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Tattica di allegri farci stancare per poi mettere higuain

Solito schifo da parte degli arbitri


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

ahahahahah solite cose...


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

ahahah ma vaffancuore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Non ci credo, sta melma non ha fischiato


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che schifo..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2018)

Incredibile. Incredibile Damato. Non si puo


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

schifoso infame pezzente arbitro, era punzione e giallo per quel macellaio di Benatia! 
Schifosi gobbi


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2018)

Assurdo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

Cominciamo ahah


----------



## Pampu7 (9 Maggio 2018)

Fallo e ammonizione assurdo


----------



## CIppO (9 Maggio 2018)

I commentatori inglesi scandalizzati per la mancata ammonizione, incredibile


----------



## sacchino (9 Maggio 2018)

Non era fallo, voleva stuprarlo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2018)

CIppO ha scritto:


> I commentatori inglesi scandalizzati per la mancata ammonizione, incredibile



I telecronisti tedeschi sono rimasti increduli davanti al non-fischio.



Cioe....inspiegabile.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2018)

Ottimo,come sempre,Calhanoglu. Bella partita,equilibrata


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

CIppO ha scritto:


> I commentatori inglesi scandalizzati per la mancata ammonizione, incredibile



E certo, gli schifosi asserviti della rai invece trattano sta porcata come cosa normale..
mamma mia quanti sudditi


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

da un paio di mesi mi sta piacendo molto calhanoglu e la sua interpretazione del ruolo. se avesse più continuità e personalità sto ragazzo....
direi bene tutti. ce la stiamo giocando alla pari. il peggiore direi Suso, l'unico sotto la sufficienza.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E certo, gli schifosi asserviti della rai invece trattano sta porcata come cosa normale..
> mamma mia quanti sudditi



madonna pare di sentire juventus channel. 

tra loro e la mafia di sky non so cosa sia peggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E certo, gli schifosi asserviti della rai invece trattano sta porcata come cosa normale..
> mamma mia quanti sudditi



Hanno un orgasmo ogni volta che la Juve attacca, disgustosi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ottimo,come sempre,Calhanoglu. Bella partita,equilibrata



Stanno facendo di tutto per spaccargli le caviglie... Sti maledetti gobbi Schifosi. Stasera esce dall olimpico in stampelle


----------



## chicagousait (9 Maggio 2018)

Cambiano le sedi delle partite in suolo italiano ma non cambiano i favoritismi


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2018)

Siamo troppo schiacciati dietro


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (9 Maggio 2018)

Si sente la mancanza di Biglia


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Maggio 2018)

Quello anziche fallo e giallo dice che fischia la fine... fenomeni


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

Dentro Silva per Bonaventura, Calha arretrato e Cutrone sulla sinistra


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Dentro Silva per Bonaventura, Calha arretrato e Cutrone sulla sinistra



Il primo a entrare sarà Kalinic per Cutrone, lo sai anche te


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Cos'è quella milfona sulla RAI? W


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Siamo troppo schiacciati dietro



no. non abbiamo contropiedisti e giocatori rapidi. stiamo giocando come dobbiamo.
ci mancano gli ultimi 30 metri.
voce fuori dal coro: Locatelli secondo me sta facendo un gran lavoro sporco. I loro centrocampisti non riescono mai ad inserirsi.

Avanti così, più coraggio e più idee. E più cazzimma.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2018)

Siamo comunque troppo chiusi dietro, in queste condizioni i gobbacci prima o poi un gol lo segnano.
Proviamo a giocarcela un po' di più.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> *Dentro Silva per Bonaventura*, Calha arretrato e Cutrone sulla sinistra


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Maggio 2018)

Suso di una lentezza e di una fiacchezza disarmanti. Non ne ha beccata una.
Locatelli, a parte due buone aperture, solo passaggini all'indietro.

Quanto servirebbe un grande esterno che salti l'uomo in velocità con frequenza!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Per ora gli stiamo letteralmente facendo il solletico..


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2018)

La coppia Calabria-Suso per ora malissimo


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2018)

Cuadrado era in difficltà ed ecco gli aiuti spezzagambe intimidatori... Benatia ha questo vizio ma in Italia può tutto


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Maggio 2018)

Analisi del primo tempo : come tiri e conclusioni nello specchio della porta è stato piu pericoloso il Milan, Juventus niente di chè.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Siamo comunque troppo chiusi dietro, in queste condizioni i gobbacci prima o poi un gol lo segnano.
> Proviamo a giocarcela un po' di più.



Tra l'altro zero pressing. Tutti dietro ad aspettare e farli giocare


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

a leggere certi commenti sembra che stiamo giocando contro l'Avellino e che dobbiamo recuperare un 2-0


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per ora gli stiamo letteralmente facendo il solletico..



E anche la Juve da quello che ho visto ci ha fatto il solletico, niente di chè fin'ora anche la Juve.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>



Del resto sei l'unico espertone a vedere un gran lavoro sporco di Locatelli


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

comunque assurdo come Rodriguez non ci sia MAI negli ultimi 30 metri e che in 9 mesi non l'abbiamo MAI visto andare sul fondo. Sta giocando in maniera intelligente ma sembra un terzino italiano degli anni 80.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> E anche la Juve da quello che ho visto ci ha fatto il solletico, niente di chè fin'ora anche la Juve.



La juve gioca sempre così bene o male, a parte qualche partita durante l'anno. Gli bastano 2 minuti buoni per farti la pera alla fine. Non si sbattono più di tanto


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La differenza é che loro hanno due giocatori (Costa e Cuadradi) che se trovano un minimo di campo aperto non gli vedi piu.
> Suso e Hakan sono bravi tecnicamente ma entrambi lenti, nel calcio d'oggi senza ali veloci non si va da nessuna parte.



Hakan anche oggi è il migliore, ma è fuori ruolo. Suso a questi livelli non fa la differenza, e l'impressione è che sia anche molto stanco. Ma il problema principale è la punta. Cutrone è encomiabile, ce la mette tutta, però è innocuo.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

Dai dai dai


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Del resto sei l'unico espertone a vedere un gran lavoro sporco di Locatelli



per me sì. sta coprendo bene le zone del campo di competenza e i loro centrocampisti centrali non riescono ad inserirsi.
che poi serva più classe lì siam tutti daccordo 

comunque ridevo del fatto che toglieresti un centrocampista per mettere un'attaccante pippa in una sfida contro la JUVENTUS e non l'Avellino, che stai comunque giocando alla pari.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

L unica speranza di vincere sta coppa è arrivare ai rigori


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

D'Amato sta arbitrando come un inglese...orbo però...

Inizio promettente rossonero...dai ragazzi vediamo di metterla


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

Si scalda Higuain..... Per il Milan invece Borini Montolivo e Zapata


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma gli arbitri fanno apposta a voler essere insultati quando c'è la juve, non hanno nemmeno vergogna ormai


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Noooooooooo


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2018)

Si scaldano Motolivo-Borini-Zapata? Che disagio!


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ce ne fosse mai uno ke arriva da dietro a tirare una botta come fanno sempre gli altri contro di noi
Boh


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Maggio 2018)

Meglio il Milan come inizio di secondo tempo, siamo rientrati in campo con lo spirito giusto e siamo piu pericolosi della Juve.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Questi arrivano al tiro con due passaggi....


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

come si fa a criticare bonaventura...bah
come si fa a criticare la squadra stasera... bah
a me sembra solo Suso nell'ennesima serata no


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma come si fa a non fischiareeeeeeeeee?????


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

È troppo maledetto sto arbitro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Maggio 2018)

Non fischia nulla per noi


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

ho il vomito


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

peccato per sto lancio di kessie


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

il fallo non c'è


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

ennesimo fallo non dato. pazzesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Per ora impeccabili dietro.. ma davanti solita storia, purtroppo se non prendiamo due attaccanti top dovremo sperare di vincere tutte le partite 1-0


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Altro fallo non fischiato....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> il fallo non c'è



Si. Anche Bonucci prima mi è parso buttarsi


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

arbitro di m++++++


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Bravo Gigio


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

sto nano di melma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Dybala 0 Donnarumma 1


----------



## CIppO (9 Maggio 2018)

San Gigio


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Gol di Benatia

Maledetto


----------



## Milanista (9 Maggio 2018)

addio


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

**********


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

ma vaffanbagno va


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

sto magrebino di melma.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2018)

Arbitraggio scandaloso. Falli nettissimi non fischiati.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

È stato bello finché è durata


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Sempre fermo sto Dollarumma?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Finita


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

ennesimo fallo anche qui ragà


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Maggio 2018)

Non si può giocare con sto arbitro, 4 azioni consecutive del Milan fermate con falli non fischiati, poi corner e gol, grazie al c.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi non tiriamo in ballo l arbitro.... Per cortesia dai


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Maggio 2018)

tutto nasce dal ridicolo fallo non fischiato a Jack


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2018)

Finita. C'è un abisso tra le due squadre. Questi non lasciano neanche le briciole.


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Perfetto stile Juve...da anni e anni...stile Juve


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

la pareggiamo
ci credo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non tiriamo in ballo l arbitro.... Per cortesia dai



Si infatti, troppo isterismo. L'unica roba è stato il fallo a fine primo tempo


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Continuo a non approvare la scelta tattica di Gattuso.
Li lasciamo giocare senza attaccare le loro linee di passaggio.
Mah


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Dollarumma ti fa una parata per poi fare l'Abbiati


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non tiriamo in ballo l arbitro.... Per cortesia dai



Ma cosa?non ha fischiato 1 fallo che sia 1 a nostro favore, Benatia andava sanzionato nel 1 tempo. Le distanze in campo sono già enormi con il 12° diventano abissali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Maggio 2018)

Questo arbitro deve avere un salvadanaio al posto del cuore


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Il nano skifoso che ne salta 5....


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Che birilli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

Finita


----------



## Anguus (9 Maggio 2018)

Due falli nello stesso calcio d'angolo e convalida il gol. Quanto è SENSIBILE Damato


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Entra Kalimero


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2018)

i commentatori rai non vedevano l'ora di incensare la Juve, sono in visibilio


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Questo maledetto fa sempre le partite della vita contro di noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

I nostri comunque sono carichi, però siamo messi male in campo


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Che papera ragazzi

2-0

Maledetti ********


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Papera Donnarumma....è andata


----------



## Milanista (9 Maggio 2018)

Brava Dolla


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Che schifo sto paperaro


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Dollraumma


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Niente da fare.... Accelerano e fanno sempre quel ***** che vogliono... Ocropoid


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

Il solito paperone. Dida II - La vendetta.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Manco nei pulcini si vedono ste papere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Entra Kalimero



Non hanno manco aspettato che entrasse per dilagare


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Poi non parliamo di Reina eh....se l'è buttata dentro il maledetto...6 milioni


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

questo qua alterna miracoli a cappellate, che coioni. 

portaci sti 70 milioni e addio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2018)

Fantastico Donnarumma. Vai pure al PSG.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Questi appena hanno messo la sesta ci hanno fatto due gol...


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Vabbè, speriamo non infieriscano sti maledetti


----------



## Igor91 (9 Maggio 2018)

Quanto vogliamo per sto paperone? 70 milioni? Di schiaffi.....


----------



## hiei87 (9 Maggio 2018)

Ricordo il Milan di Ancelotti in Coppa Italia. Giocava in ciabatte. Non dimentico certe figuracce contro squadre come Lazio, Udinese e Palermo. Questi sono assatanati. Noi molli e impauriti. Non segneremmo neanche giocando due settimane.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Questa squadra appena subisce un goal va completamente in bambola


----------



## ildemone85 (9 Maggio 2018)

impossibile giocare senza attacco


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi appena hanno messo la sesta ci hanno fatto due gol...



Più che la sesta, la quarta...


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2018)

senza forza offensisa non si va lontano

Donnarumma 200 milioni

Entrato Nikola


----------



## Kaw (9 Maggio 2018)

C'è ancora chi si strapperebbe le vesti per una cessione di Donnarumma?


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Fuori Cutrone?ma che da toglie la punta sotto di 2 gol?


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Maggio 2018)

quanto e forte Donnarumma !!! )))))))))))


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Mai una gioia.... Mai


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

E pure la beffa Kalinic.

Stagione ufficialmente fallimentare a livelli apocalittici.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Non riesco a dare la colpa a donnarumma stavolta, era anche parzialmente coperto e piove

Maledettissimo arbitro spero che il karma ricadrà violentemente su quest'omuncolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Il bello è che stavo per scrivere che Donnarumma nell'ultimo periodo si era un po' ripreso


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Abbiamo preso in giro Broccolo ma quello almeno con una rosa più scarsa giocando cento volte meglio arrivò per poco ai rigori.. per la cronaca


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> questo qua alterna miracoli a cappellate, che coioni.
> 
> portaci sti 70 milioni e addio.


Il nuovo Dida, appunto. Togliamocelo di mezzo prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Era letta..primo tempo in ciabatte e poi in 15 minuti l'hanno chiusa..troppo divario..ora non perdiamo la bussola


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questi appena hanno messo la sesta ci hanno fatto due gol...



Non è che sono più forti, è che sono proprio su un altro universo.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

Che degrado...


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2018)

Come si fa ad alternare parate top a papere clamorose? Boh!


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ne stava combinando un'altra...


----------



## Kutuzov (9 Maggio 2018)

Se insistono, ce ne fanno altri cinque.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Esonerate gattuso oggi. Perdi due a zero e togli una punta per una punta...


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, speriamo non infieriscano sti maledetti



Ma speriamo di si invece.
Se sto Li non è solo un pupazzotto magari si decide a cambiare qualcosa


----------



## Davidoff (9 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma che sta combinando sto asino di portiere?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

Mamma mia che scandalo


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Santo cielo


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

e 2 di cappelle


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, speriamo non infieriscano sti maledetti



Come non detto


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

ahahahahaah Dollarumma


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Che vergogna


----------



## mark (9 Maggio 2018)

6 milioni a questo qua!! Che schifo!!
Da vendere subito!! Donnaruma di m*rda


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma può andare anche domani mattina


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

Madòòò giuro che stavo leggermente enfatizzando, ma questo è proprio uguale a Dida.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Ecco qua.

Bravo Gattuso, bravo Mirabelli.
Bravo Paperumma.


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma ma vai a dare via il c.lo!!!!


----------



## de sica (9 Maggio 2018)

Che figlio di p****


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Era da cedere l'estate scorsa, come stradetto.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> 6 milioni a questo qua!! Che schifo!!


Veramente, vergogna!!! Ma questo lo dico da quando si sono permessi di darglieli tutti quei soldi.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Dai fa parte del contratto che gli ha fatto firmare polifemo


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Maggio 2018)

Reina e 1000 volte piu forte di Donnarumma ..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Gattuso voleva perdere con pochi gol di scarto con quel cambio, ma la piallata la prende lo stesso. Donnarumma imbarazzante


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Modigliani eh...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Depressione livelli massimi


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Vendiamolo di corsa prendiamo Reina pure rotto.

Sarà anche forte ma in una squadra che non è assolutamente stabile non va bene.

Basta.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2018)

Vergognoso...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

70 mln ahhahaa mi fanno ridere quando la società pensa di incassare 70 mln già tanto ci danno 40 per questo paperato


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Sta partendo l'operazione abbassiamo il prezzo del cartellino


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

si ma i centrali di difesa dormono....


----------



## gabri (9 Maggio 2018)

Basta.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Gattuso voleva perdere con pochi gol di scarto con quel cambio, ma la piallata la prende lo stesso. Donnarumma imbarazzante



_è come la finale della Coppa del Mondo_


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Gattuso voleva perdere con pochi gol di scarto con quel cambio, ma la piallata la prende lo stesso. Donnarumma imbarazzante



Ripeto, Brocchi fece una partita 100 volte meglio due anni fa.


----------



## Anguus (9 Maggio 2018)

La partita è finita quando Damato in 3 minuti ha deciso di fare il FENOMENO! SONO LADRI NEL DNA, fesso io che guardo ancora la mia squadra quando gioca con quelle *****.


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Maggio 2018)

Però non è possibile giocare contro sti maiali. Ogni volta che gli serve un aiuto lo ottengono.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Maggio 2018)

Io ho spento la tv, basta.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> si ma i centrali di difesa dormono....



Solo loro? È imbarazzante guardare questa squadra giocare. Non c'è mezza idea tattica o schemi. Niente di niente.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Borini per Suso

Altro grande cambio.

Grande Gattuso


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

c'è la base...


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

ROTFL Borini.
Rino, dimettiti dai.


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Ciao a tutti io spengo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Maggio 2018)

Stagione iniziata male e finita peggio. Che schifo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> _è come la finale della Coppa del Mondo_



Ha detto la stessa cosa il 27 dicembre e poi abbiamo vinto.


----------



## JohnDoe (9 Maggio 2018)

La Juve e molto piu forte del Milan pero fare questi errori ... mi fa pensare che lo fa apposta.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

Gattuso oggi deve essere esonerato.


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2018)

2 gol sono di gigio....mi spiace...


----------



## milan1899 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che figure di melma


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Entra Borini


----------



## chicagousait (9 Maggio 2018)

Quanto lo valutiamo ora donnarumma dopo questi due regali?


----------



## Boomer (9 Maggio 2018)

Come fai a giocarti una partita alla pari con uno cosi in porta?


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Solo loro? È imbarazzante guardare questa squadra giocare. Non c'è mezza idea tattica o schemi. Niente di niente.



Il progettoh,la base,servono 12 anni a Mirabelli...


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Solo loro? È imbarazzante guardare questa squadra giocare. Non c'è mezza idea tattica o schemi. Niente di niente.



Io non so con che faccia possano ripresentarsi con Gattuso l'anno prossimo. Boh. 

Vabbè, sarò fatto male io.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Damato figlio di *****


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

altro bidonazzo sto suso. 

2 mesi che dorme.....eh ma è stanco, come se le 50 partite le avesse giocate solo lui. 
chi ce li da 40 milioni per sto giocatorino.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Dobbiamo rimontare e mette Borini e l'altro pagato 38 lasciamo a marcire va


----------



## ARKANA (9 Maggio 2018)

Al prossimo che definisce Donnarumma un campione non so che potrei fargli


----------



## Alex (9 Maggio 2018)

finire a sentire il torello di sti cani


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

Questo secondo me è in malafede.. in accordo con raiola


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non so con che faccia possano ripresentarsi con Gattuso l'anno prossimo



e Belotti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che palle non se ne può veramente più vedere quelli là batterci ogni volta.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> altro bidonazzo sto suso.
> 
> 2 mesi che dorme.....eh ma è stanco, come se le 50 partite le avesse giocate solo lui.
> chi ce li da 40 milioni per sto giocatorino.



Suso non sarebbe titolare in nessuna big europea.


----------



## Kaw (9 Maggio 2018)

Comunque adesso rischiamo tantissimo con Atalanta e Fiorentina...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Maggio 2018)

Partita persa da Donnarumma....avete poco da scassare la minchia


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Sta partendo l'operazione abbassiamo il prezzo del cartellino



Di sicuro.
A sto punto.chi sè ne frega, megli liberarsi di sta piaga è del ciccione.

Non va bene rimpiazzarlo con Reina però...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Comunque adesso rischiamo tantissimo con Atalanta e Fiorentina...



Preliminari di EL certi direi


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non so con che faccia possano ripresentarsi con Gattuso l'anno prossimo. Boh.
> 
> Vabbè, sarò fatto male io.


L'anno prossimo è un'altra stagione buttata se le premesse sono queste. A meno che non prendiamo un attaccante di livello tipo Aubameyang che, forse, ci farà fare la stagione della vita (ovviamente l'unico miracolo possibile è il posto in champions con questa rosa).


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

sono nettamente piu' forti, purtroppo......


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

E quell'altro in tribuna pizzaiolo che pensa ai Napolitano...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Si stanno affrontando una squadra che ha schiantato il real a madrid e una che ha perso in casa col benevento ragazzi..mettici due papere del portiere..


----------



## Pivellino (9 Maggio 2018)

Una palata di letame in faccia.
Mi auguro serva a liberarci di due o tre soggetti, non altro.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Spediamo che il presidente in tribuna si incacchi e spedisca tutti nei kulag cinesi


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non so con che faccia possano ripresentarsi con Gattuso l'anno prossimo. Boh.
> 
> Vabbè, sarò fatto male io.



Gi stessi errori ogni anno.
Pazzesco.

Non c'è proprio verso...


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

kalinic


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

io non ci ho mai creduto nemmeno un minuto quindi stasera non sono ne incaz...ne eccessivamente amareggiato....pretendo però che il prox anno si cambino varie cose...a partire dall'allenatore ovviamente


----------



## CM Milan (9 Maggio 2018)

Purtroppo questa è la squadra... è stato buttato via un patrimonio quest'estate... qualcuno alla fine di questa partita o a fine stagione dovrebbe dimettersi...o essere cacciato


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Preliminari di EL certi direi



Sarebbe un grosso problema


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Partita persa da Donnarumma....avete poco da scassare la minchia



perdiamo perche' siamo nettamente inferiori, indipendentemente dalle cappellate di gigio. i centrali di difesa inguardabili e attacco inesistente......


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Comunque basta con sti "allenatori fatti in casa" ed ex milanisti.

Non se ne può più. Sono uno peggio dell'altro.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

Non vinciamo mai contro questi.


----------



## Anguus (9 Maggio 2018)

Il Milan era sceso benissimo in campo nel secondo tempo, Damato ha fatto 5 minuti di fenomeno non fischiando l'impossibile e ha indirizzato la partita, convalidando un gol IRREGOLARE e spezzando l'inerzia di una partita EQUILIBRATA a favore della Juve. E' COME SEMPRE. E' SEMPRE LA STESSA IDENTICA COSA.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> sono nettamente piu' forti, purtroppo......



Giocano in ciabatte, poi quando accelerano 5 minuti fanno 3 gol. Così è.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Alla fine gli allenatori che hanno provato a "giocarsela" contro la Juve in una finale, sono quelli che sono usciti meglio. Mamma mia mi tocca fare i complimenti al baratollo e quell'altro babbeo ex di Siviglia


----------



## Lambro (9 Maggio 2018)

il complottismo su donnarumma per abbassare il prezzo, vendere la partita, è gia' juventino etc etc mi fanno scompisciare dalla tristezza.
è semplicemnte un giocatore che ha ancora moltissimi limiti tecnici e mentali.
può crescere? certo, fa' paratone che pochi fanno, ma se questo è il suo livello non è certo da top club.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Spediamo che il presidente in tribuna si incacchi e spedisca tutti nei kulag cinesi



Speriamo davvero.


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

romagna oggi due sfarfallate e su una abbiamo preso gol. pero' la colpa e' solo e soltanto di gigio.....


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gattuso oggi deve essere esonerato.



Ahahahahahahahahahagagagahahah bella questa. 
Se giochiamo con la porta vuota senza portiere è colpa di Gattuso ok!!!


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine gli allenatori che hanno provato a "giocarsela" contro la Juve in una finale, sono quelli che sono usciti meglio. Mamma mia mi tocca fare i complimenti al baratollo e quell'altro babbeo ex di Siviglia



Ma Gattuso l'ha preparata da cani, l'ho detto dopo 10 minuti.
Era ovvio che sarebbe andata così provando a subire passivamente


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

che scandalo sto paperoga... non lo reggo...ahahahhahahahahahhah kalimero...


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

4-0

Autogol Kalinic


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

3 goal fatti da noi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine gli allenatori che hanno provato a "giocarsela" contro la Juve in una finale, sono quelli che sono usciti meglio. Mamma mia mi tocca fare i complimenti al baratollo e quell'altro babbeo ex di Siviglia




Non si tratta neanche di giocarsela o no. Tu perdi due a zero e togli una punta per una punta. Una mentalità perdente imbarazzante. Chiaro segnale che ti va bene PERDERE


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Ha segnato kaliniccccccccccc


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ecco come segna Kalimero


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Go oooooooooo llll. Kalinic


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

kalinic.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Kalinic


----------



## Kutuzov (9 Maggio 2018)

Avevo anticipato la goleada. Che figura di *****. Questa va agli annali, se non si fermano.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Basta, pietà.

L'arbitro la chiuda qui.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

Che schifo. Mi viene da vomitare.


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Il Milan era sceso benissimo in campo nel secondo tempo, Damato ha fatto 5 minuti di fenomeno non fischiando l'impossibile e ha indirizzato la partita, convalidando un gol IRREGOLARE e spezzando l'inerzia di una partita EQUILIBRATA a favore della Juve. E' COME SEMPRE. E' SEMPRE LA STESSA IDENTICA COSA.



Meno male...ero convinto di leggere Juventuslandia anziché Milanworld.
Tutti a incensare una squadra che ha vinto con 2 papere e un'autorete...


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Dio mio il bidone croato che piaga inenarrabile


----------



## milan1899 (9 Maggio 2018)

Vedete che Kalinic segna....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2018)




----------



## ARKANA (9 Maggio 2018)

Almeno si è sbloccato xd


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Kalinic autogol


----------



## Milanista (9 Maggio 2018)

Kalinic!!! 

Ah, no...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che scandalo...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Kalinic +3
grande


----------



## Theochedeo (9 Maggio 2018)

Romagnoli se ne andrà dopo questa partita purtroppo


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

Qui il paperone non ha colpe. Kalinic lo scandalo è stato, ma ormai l'intera squadra è andata. Speriamo solo di non subire altre reti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Licenziali tutti Yong Hong...... Tutti


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Maledetto a sto Kalimero a chi lo ha portato e chi lo mette in campo. Che siano maledetti


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)




----------



## Igor91 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che figura di m..... vabbò, bona li.. anche quest'anno vinciamo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

In questo momento sto ridendo invece di incazzarmi...


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Voglio la testa del Calabrese in tribuna,stasera...


----------



## Pivellino (9 Maggio 2018)

Facciamo in tempo a riprendere Montella e ad esonerarlo dopo l'Atalanta.
Almeno riempiamoci di record.


----------



## Anguus (9 Maggio 2018)

Mi gioco il ***** che questa partita se non viene dato l'1-0 IRREGOLARE , non finisce mai e poi mai così!


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

Buffon dà lezioni a Donnarumma.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Meno male...ero convinto di leggere Juventuslandia anziché Milanworld.
> Tutti a incensare una squadra che ha vinto con 2 papere e un'autorete...



Stiamo perdendo 4-0 una finale, è? 4-0 santo Dio.


----------



## Casnop (9 Maggio 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> il complottismo su donnarumma per abbassare il prezzo, vendere la partita, è gia' juventino etc etc mi fanno scompisciare dalla tristezza.
> è semplicemnte un giocatore che ha ancora moltissimi limiti tecnici e mentali.
> può crescere? certo, fa' paratone che pochi fanno, ma se questo è il suo livello non è certo da top club.


Un giudizio appropriato. Donnarumma non è pronto per questi livelli. I suoi diciotto anni appaiono ora tutti, oltre ai suoi endemici difetti.


----------



## alexxx19 (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maledetto a sto Kalimero a chi lo ha portato e chi lo mette in campo. Che siano maledetti



Soprattutto a chi lo mette dentro direi


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

La differenza tra un portiere e un bambino montato


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Calci piazzati un disastro. Richiamiamo Gianni Vio


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

Che schifo


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Mi sa che ci sarà in fuggi fuggi dei pochi giocatori decentidi chee abbiamo questa estate


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

dopo stasera devono cadere alcune teste. 

è inaccettabile tutto ciò.


----------



## Kaketto (9 Maggio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Meno male...ero convinto di leggere Juventuslandia anziché Milanworld.
> Tutti a incensare una squadra che ha vinto con 2 papere e un'autorete...




Vinceva lo stesso per carita' ma l'arbitro in qualche modo deve sempre un po indirizzare la partita. E cosi e' anche stasera. L'azione dove kessie si incazza.una ripartenza milan fermata da fallo e forse c'era ammonizione. La rai non si e' manca degnata di rifarla vedere. Poi non parliamo del fallo a fine primo tempo.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Ora però non tiratemi fuori sta storia del "troppo" forti.
Qua dentro tutti dicevano alla fine primo tempo che siamo stroppo schiacciati e che ci avrebbero preso a mazzate. Non è possibile presentarsi cosi. Sopratutto perche due anni fa la squadra era molto peggio nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto grandi partite.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

3 gol su 4 ce li siam fatti noi
assurdo

serataccia


----------



## Milanista (9 Maggio 2018)

Per il rinnovo di Dolla e l'acquisto di Kalinic, grazie mirabbè!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

Ci siamo ammazzati da soli


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Il gol dal 50 metri sarebbe stata la ciliegina, anzi, ciliegiona della serata


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora però non tiratemi fuori sta storia del "troppo" forti.
> Qua dentro tutti dicevano alla fine primo tempo che siamo stroppo schiacciati e che ci avrebbero preso a mazzate. Non è possibile presentarsi cosi. Sopratutto perche due anni fa la squadra era molto peggio nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto grandi partite.



Esatto


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 3 gol su 4 ce li siam fatti noi
> assurdo
> 
> serataccia



Non c'è altro da aggiungere capita


Anzi si: Donnarumma vattene


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dopo stasera devono cadere alcune teste.
> 
> è inaccettabile tutto ciò.



Eh beh, mi sembra logico. 

Altrimenti l'anno prossimo sarà come quest'anno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora però non tiratemi fuori sta storia del "troppo" forti.
> Qua dentro tutti dicevano alla fine primo tempo che siamo stroppo schiacciati e che ci avrebbero preso a mazzate. Non è possibile presentarsi cosi. Sopratutto perche due anni fa la squadra era molto peggio nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto grandi partite.



Esatto. Anche io ho pensato la stessa cosa nel primo tempo, giocando così contro la Juventus 99 volte su 100 perdi.


----------



## cremone (9 Maggio 2018)

Andre Silva l'hanno cedito. Non puo' essere peggio di Kalinic???


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

Montolivo per Locatelli. Fenomeno per fenomeno insomma...


Altri due da cedere all'istante.


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora però non tiratemi fuori sta storia del "troppo" forti.
> Qua dentro tutti dicevano alla fine primo tempo che siamo stroppo schiacciati e che ci avrebbero preso a mazzate. Non è possibile presentarsi cosi. Sopratutto perche due anni fa la squadra era molto peggio nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto grandi partite.



Dei rtifosi che sanno leggere meglio la partita dell'allenatore.
Inaccettabile


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2018)

forse si che reina viene a fare il primo.....ma magari gigio rimane...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Maggio 2018)

Per me la stagione 2017/2018 finisce qui. 
Stasera ci giocavamo tutto con questa coppa, per risollevare la solita annata da schifo e il risultato e' stato ,per il momento, prenderne 4.

La lotta per il sesto posto in campionato in queste ultime due partite di campionato, me la risparmio. Non ce la faccio piu'.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Calci piazzati un disastro. Richiamiamo *Gianni Vio*



Il Mago


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Vinceva lo stesso per carita' ma l'arbitro in qualche modo deve sempre un po indirizzare la partita. E cosi e' anche stasera. L'azione dove kessie si incazza.una ripartenza milan fermata da fallo e forse c'era ammonizione. La rai non si e' manca degnata di rifarla vedere. Poi non parliamo del fallo a fine primo tempo.



Quoto, poi siamo quello che siamo ma c'è da sottolineare questo.


----------



## mabadi (9 Maggio 2018)

io ho cambiato canale.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Fossi mirabelli col capo seduto davanti mi starei un po' vergognando...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> forse si che reina viene a fare il primo.....ma magari gigio rimane...


Con 6 milioni d'ingaggio non può fare il secondo. Se ne andasse ovunque voglia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Montolivo per Locatelli. Fenomeno per fenomeno insomma...
> 
> 
> Altri due da cedere all'istante.



Macché, Biglia è il MALE del centrocampo

Viva il Giovine Locatelli, utile come un bidone dell'immondizia nel deserto


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2018)

Kalinic è veramente vomitevole,non ci sono parole.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Maggio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Macché, Biglia è il MALE del centrocampo
> 
> Viva il Giovine Locatelli, utile come un bidone dell'immondizia nel deserto


Locatelli campa di rendita per quei gol contro Sassuolo e Juve di qualche anno fa. Poi non ha combinato NULLA.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Per me la stagione 2017/2018 finisce qui.
> Stasera ci giocavamo tutto con questa coppa, per risollevare la solita annata da schifo e il risultato e' stato ,per il momento, prenderne 4.
> 
> La lotta per il sesto posto in campionato in queste ultime due partite di campionato, me la risparmio. Non ce la faccio piu'.



si anche perchè dopo sta mazzata psicologica soprattutto, a bergamo ci asfaltano. 

con la lazio hanno fatto un partitone. 
noi chiuderemo l'anno mandando tutto in vacca ovviamente.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Maggio 2018)

Se stai rintanato nella tua area di rigore tutta la partita senza fare nulla davanti è normale che ci scappi la papera del portiere venendo troppo impegnato così come che la squadra crolli mentalmente non avendo speranze di ribaltarla dato che non sa immaginare come e arriva la goleada


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Esce dybala entra higuain...ma di che vogliamo parlare dai..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Secondo voi faranno un bell'editoriale su sta partita?


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Borini è simpaticissimo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Ho voglia di piangere e basta


----------



## cremone (9 Maggio 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Macché, Biglia è il MALE del centrocampo
> 
> Viva il Giovine Locatelli, utile come un bidone dell'immondizia nel deserto



E Io che in lui ci credevo...Non verticalizza mai e sembra lento come Montolivi....


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Quell'altro parlerà di metterci la faccia come al solito


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

I 3-4 acquisti per fare il salto di qualità.... Si se sono Ronaldo, Salà, Modric e Kante


----------



## R41D3N (9 Maggio 2018)

Questa umiliazione, l'ennesima, i tifosi non la meritano. Noi non la meritiamo!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se stai rintanato nella tua area di rigore tutta la partita senza fare nulla davanti è normale che ci scappi la papera del portiere venendo troppo impegnato così come che la squadra crolli mentalmente non avendo speranze di ribaltarla dato che non sa immaginare come e arriva la goleada



Concordo. Ma qui c'è gente che si attacca agli arbitri... Era lampante. Ma poi il cambio kalinic cutrone sullo 0-2 che vuol dire? Tenete il risultato???


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2018)

ma la telecronaca !?!??


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Maggio 2018)

Era tutto apparecchiato per la Juve: l'arbitro alla sua ultima partita che fa il fenomeno, Dollarumma pronto a far papere, telecronisti pronti ad incensare la juve, regia che non ha fatto vedere un replay dei falli non fischiati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2018)

Spero di perdere anche le prossime 2 partite in campionato, alcuni devono pagare per gli errori di quest'anno.


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quell'altro parlerà di metterci la faccia come al solito



Alzare l'asticella e ricordarsi da dove siamo partiti


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

A questo punto fuori anche dalla EL...il prossimo anno solo campionato...e speriamo di arrivare almeno 5°


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> I 3-4 acquisti per fare il salto di qualità.... Si se sono Ronaldo, Salà, Modric e Kante



No, c'è Napolitano


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Allegri che li carica per il quinto goal...


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Rino ha abbastanza amor proprio per se stesso e la squadra che potrebbe anche dimettersi, ma se rimanesse per dimostrare l'anno prossimo spero perlomeno che se a novembre non siamo terzi o quarti si dimetta per natale


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> ma la telecronaca !?!??



Sono dappertutto i gobbi,Calciopoli è tornata o forse non è mai stata debellata.


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Ma che tiri fa questo asino?


----------



## Teddy (9 Maggio 2018)

Tutti i limiti di questa squadra, che ci sia Montella, Rino o Conte in panchina.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Questa umiliazione, l'ennesima, i tifosi non la meritano. Noi non la meritiamo!!!



penso un po' sì in realtà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Rino ha abbastanza amor proprio per se stesso e la squadra che potrebbe anche dimettersi, ma se rimanesse per dimostrare l'anno prossimo spero perlomeno che se a novembre non siamo terzi o quarti si dimetta per natale



Non credo proprio che si dimetterà. Deve essere mandato via


----------



## mabadi (9 Maggio 2018)

quest'anno arriveremo ottavi.
Spero che la proprietà cacci Mirabelli, Fassone e anche Gattuso.
Oltre a Dollarumma, Bonaventura, Abate, Kalinich, Locatelli, Suso, Dormolivo, dia in prestito Calabria e Silva (se riescono a trovarlo visto che credo si trovi su Marte) mandi alle Maldive Kessiè che ha bisogno di riposo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> A questo punto fuori anche dalla EL...il prossimo anno solo campionato...e speriamo di arrivare almeno 5°



Penso sarebbe meglio a questo punto..


----------



## ildemone85 (9 Maggio 2018)

devono svegliarsi pure i tifosi, tutti a dire va bene politano, va bene zaza, ecc..., basta con sti bidoni


----------



## cremone (9 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ma qui c'è gente che si attacca agli arbitri... Era lampante. Ma poi il cambio kalinic cutrone sullo 0-2 che vuol dire? Tenete il risultato???



L'arbitro ha fatto schifo ma sul 4 a 0 non ci sono alibi considerando che 3 erano evitabili


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2018)

Poverina sta signora


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio che si dimetterà. Deve essere mandato via



Ha appena rinnovato, da gente che promette abumeyang e prende kalinic secondo te lo esonerano? Non succederà mai anche perchè non è certo solo colpa sua se non abbiamo giocatori di livello


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che umilizione!!! L'arbitro ha fischiato pure in anticipo !!! Che vergogna!!!!


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Era tutto apparecchiato per la Juve: l'arbitro alla sua ultima partita che fa il fenomeno, Dollarumma pronto a far papere, telecronisti pronti ad incensare la juve, regia che non ha fatto vedere un replay dei falli non fischiati.



lo volete capire o no che sono nettamente piu' forti! con la rosa che hanno fanno tre squadre da scudo. eddai......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2018)

Sarò pure un folle, ma io Gattuso lo terrei pure per il prossimo anno, ma bisogna per forza prendere gente seria in avanti e a centrocampo, ma non Zaza o Politano che non spostano assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Maggio 2018)

Allegri asino, perdente nato

Anche quest'anno doppietta e purtroppo ha preso il Real in champions, che in un modo o nell'altro deve sempre andare avanti


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2018)

Non ce la faccio più ragazzi, questo schifo che ci sommerge da 10 anni non ce lo meritiamo. Mi auguro solo che prima o poi ci riprenderemo, perché è troppo che soffriamo e veramente adesso sarebbe ora di dire basta!


----------



## alcyppa (9 Maggio 2018)

Qua c'è da investire altri 300 milioni infischiandosene di eventuali sanzioni UEFA.
O trovare una serie fortunatissima di giocatori semisconosciuti di altissimo valore.

L'anno prossimo possiamo scordarci di nuovo la qualificazione in CL altrimenti..


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ha appena rinnovato, da gente che promette abumeyang e prende kalinic secondo te lo esonerano? Non succederà mai anche perchè non è certo solo colpa sua se non abbiamo giocatori di livello



non erano di livello nemmeno per montella allora


----------



## Gunnar67 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che imbarazzo.... 4 a 0 e ancora non è finita. Una figuraccia che nemmeno il Torino... Facciamoci due conti. La Juve è il benchmark della nostra serie A, il livello massimo a cui puntare. Milan - Juve di campionato a San Siro è finita 0-2 (allenatore Montella). Il ritorno a Torino è finito 3-1 (allenatore Gattuso). La finale di Coppa Italia sta finendo 4 a 0 (allenatore Gattuso). Al di là delle grandi balle che continuo a sentire e leggere, il cambio di allenatore NON ci ha avvicinati al loro livello. Inoltre il gap tecnico e soprattutto atletico (chili, centimetri, corsa...) è imbarazzante. Togliamoci dalla testa di avere li una squadra che "con due o tre innesti" è migliorabile. Il progetto è stato totalmente sbagliato e Mirabelli deve fare le valigie (a proposito, mamma mia Kessiè che scarsone, ma quanto è costato???). Per fortuna stasera allo stadio c'era il presidente, che si sarà reso conto di persona di tutto. Aggiungo una postilla. Complimenti ancora al fenomeno che ha rinnovato a Donnarumma a quelle cifre. E' tutto l'anno che prende gol incredibili e anche stasera è stato decisivo: per gli altri


----------



## Willy Wonka (9 Maggio 2018)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Che umilizione!!! L'arbitro ha fischiato pure in anticipo !!! Che vergogna!!!!



Stasera è una umiliazione enorme. 4-0. Che pena, che imbarazzo, che vergogna. Non trovo altre parole.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2018)

Che figura ignobile


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Maggio 2018)

Dopo questo disastro come minimo la testa di Mirabelli.

Ps. Kalinic non deve più indossare la maglia del Milan.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Qua c'è da investire altri 300 milioni infischiandosene di eventuali sanzioni UEFA.
> O trovare una serie fortunatissima di giocatori semisconosciuti di altissimo valore.
> 
> L'anno prossimo possiamo scordarci di nuovo la qualificazione in CL altrimenti..


300 milioni, nelle mani di qualcuno competente però.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

Quando ti fai 3 goal come fai a portare a casa una coppa?


----------



## Love (9 Maggio 2018)

4 gol...due paperone di donnarumma e un autogol...ma di cosa stiamo parlando...non c'è da discutere su nulla per favore...è una mazzata bruttissima...a bergamo le prendiamo e a questo punto perdiamo anche con la fiorentina perchè fare 3 turni preliminari di EL sarebbe un massacro...


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Maggio 2018)

È difficile commentare quando ti ritrovi sotto di tre gol in 5 minuti con due papere colossali di dollarumma
Finire sotto ci stava, ma donnarumma ha devastato tutto, TUTTO

su kalinic poi neanche commento, si commenta da solo


----------



## ildemone85 (9 Maggio 2018)

sconfitta che deve svegliare tutti, una vittoria avrebbe illuso tutti del progetto fake


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non erano di livello nemmeno per montella allora



Certo ma 1 volta su 100 non vince la più forte ma se poi ci si mette l'arbitro, la pioggia, la sfortuna oltre al fatto che siamo scarsi...... il primo tempo è+ stato equilibrato!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2018)

Donnnarumma 3. Kalinic 2.


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> 4 gol...due paperone di donnarumma e un autogol...ma di cosa stiamo parlando...non c'è da discutere su nulla per favore...è una mazzata bruttissima...a bergamo le prendiamo e a questo punto perdiamo anche con la fiorentina perchè fare 3 turni preliminari di EL sarebbe un massacro...



Scegliere tra:

-preliminari di Europa League che potrebbero condizionare il rendimento in campionato
-saltare l'Europa League ma subendo sanzioni ancora più severe dall'UEFA con il settlement agreement


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quando ti fai 3 goal come fai a portare a casa una coppa?



prima delle cappellate gia' perdevamo 1 0 e noi non la mettiamo dentro mai. i nostri attaccanti, compresi quelli della primavera, hanno segnato insieme meno di ciro immobile.......


----------



## Casnop (9 Maggio 2018)

Partita stavolta profondamente condizionata da errori individuali abbastanza seri. Essi non sono casuali, ma derivanti da deficit di personalità agonistica su cui tutti vorranno riflettere per il futuro. Nei fatti il miglior piano tattico, anche il più diligente ed efficace, sembra non servire se, al primo prevedibile cambio di ritmo del match, derivante non da primizie tecniche o soluzioni tattiche, ma da un surplus di agonismo degli avversari, qualcuno va in apnea, e perde il controllo dei propri gesti. È il peccato della gioventù, si dirà, ma allora occorrerà che questi giovani si irribustiscano con queste terribili esperienze, o qualcuno inietti un po' di saper fare per tenere in queste partite. Ed è la seconda che perdiamo quest'anno dalla Juve in questo modo. Non è casuale.


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2018)

se ci regalano i loro Pirlo e Tevez forse li raggiungiamo dai


----------



## Garrincha (9 Maggio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Certo ma 1 volta su 100 non vince la più forte ma se poi ci si mette l'arbitro, la pioggia, la sfortuna oltre al fatto che siamo scarsi...... il primo tempo è+ stato equilibrato!



La partita è stata persa da Gattuso che l'ha preparata in maniera indecente, tutto il resto è una conseguenza, subire gol era inevitabile nei novanta minuti così come che staccassero la spina non sapendo come raddrizzarla


----------



## Lollogras (9 Maggio 2018)

Lo posso urlare ad alta voce: il Milan ha speso 65 milioni per avere l’alttacco molto ma molto più scarso dell’anno scorso! 
E so che sono uno dei pochi a dirlo, ma cutrone è un miracolato! Non sa stoppare la palla, non sa fare un passaggio, se la palla gli sbatte addosso in area piccola segna! Stop. E comunque sinceramente stasera non vedo colpe di Gattuso o di qualcuno in particolare... tranne il numero 99....


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

dollarumma ha spazzato via tutto...sta talpa brutta...cmq siamo troppo scarsi in porta e a centrocampo.. davanti poi non ne parliamo ... mirabelli va cacciato e alla svelta.


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La partita è stata persa da Gattuso che l'ha preparata in maniera indecente, tutto il resto è una conseguenza, subire gol era inevitabile nei novanta minuti così come che staccassero la spina non sapendo come raddrizzarla



Dio mio ma certe cose non si possono leggere eh!
MA come può essere colpa di Gattuso se Donnarumma in 5 minuti si fa due goal da solo???
Cos'è doveva prepararla di modo da non fare MAI avvicinare la juve alla porta per scongiurare le papere del cesso che c'è in porta??'
Ma basta per cortesia.


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

vitrich86 ha scritto:


> dollarumma ha spazzato via tutto...sta talpa brutta...cmq siamo troppo scarsi in porta e a centrocampo.. davanti poi non ne parliamo ... mirabelli va cacciato e alla svelta.



vai a rivederti le gesta dei due centrali difensivi sulle palle alte...........


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Maggio 2018)

Lollogras ha scritto:


> Lo posso urlare ad alta voce: il Milan ha speso 65 milioni per avere l’alttacco molto ma molto più scarso dell’anno scorso!
> E so che sono uno dei pochi a dirlo, ma cutrone è un miracolato! Non sa stoppare la palla, non sa fare un passaggio, se la palla gli sbatte addosso in area piccola segna! Stop. E comunque sinceramente stasera non vedo colpe di Gattuso o di qualcuno in particolare... tranne il numero 99....



Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice. Finora Cutrone ha avuto più fortuna che talento.. Tutti i suoi gol sono su palloni che gli finiscono addosso.. Come puoi pensare di vincere con lui unica punta.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La partita è stata persa da Gattuso che l'ha preparata in maniera indecente, tutto il resto è una conseguenza, subire gol era inevitabile nei novanta minuti così come che staccassero la spina non sapendo come raddrizzarla



Non sono assolutamente daccordo, alla fine del primo tempo nessuno ha fiatato


----------



## Roccoro (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dio mio ma certe cose non si possono leggere eh!
> MA come può essere colpa di Gattuso se Donnarumma in 5 minuti si fa due goal da solo???
> Cos'è doveva prepararla di modo da non fare MAI avvicinare la juve alla porta per scongiurare le papere del cesso che c'è in porta??'
> Ma basta per cortesia.



Finalmente un commento giusto, Gattuso ha fatto l'impossibile, se poi Donnarumma e Kalinic fanno certe cappellate mica può essere colpa sua


----------



## kipstar (9 Maggio 2018)

cmq non si possono sentire.....


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2018)

Giro basta chiudo non voglio vederli esultare.

E ora ci potrà essere contraccolpo e perdere sia con atalanta e fiorentina


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

donnarumma 0 era dai tempi di dida...
calabria 5,5 suso lo serve sempre male
bonucci 6 fa il suo
romagnoli 5 perde la marcatura sul corner
rodriguez 6 niente di che. quantomeno limita cuadrado
kessie 5 econdo tempo da calci nei denti
locatelli 5 come sopra
bonaventura 6 senza infamia
calhanoglu 6 come sopra
suso 4 non ne azzecca mezza
cutrone 5,5 poteva fare meglio sulla prima occasione del mathc. serve un killer

kalinic 2 bel gol

gattuso 6 primo tempo prudente. serviva maggior coraggio. ma la partita, senza le papere di gigio, si stava mettendo sui giusti binari.


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Maggio 2018)

Alla fine del primo tempo ho dovuto staccare per andare a cena, torno e leggo... 4-0! WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice. Finora Cutrone ha avuto più fortuna che talento.. Tutti i suoi gol sono su palloni che gli finiscono addosso.. Come puoi pensare di vincere con lui unica punta.



gli altri 2 fenomeni, manco questo hanno fatto. 

volevi giocartela con kalinic dall'inizio ? o con andrè silva già impacchettato da 1 mese (probabilmente) ? 

è ovvio che per mancanza di alternative doveva giocare cutrone. 
pensa senza i suoi gol dove stavamo oggi.....la colpa ovviamente è di chi ha buttato soldi nel cesso costruendo una squadra coi piedi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Giro *basta chiudo non voglio vederli esultare.*
> 
> E ora ci potrà essere contraccolpo e perdere sia con atalanta e fiorentina


Da mo che ho chiuso io...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (9 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Alla fine del primo tempo ho dovuto staccare per andare a cena, torno e leggo... 4-0! WTF?!?!?!?


Chiedi a donnarumma...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2018)

Quest'anno contro questi in 3 partite abbiamo perso 9-1. Rendiamoci conto per Dio.


----------



## Lollogras (9 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> donnarumma 0 era dai tempi di dida...
> calabria 5,5 suso lo serve sempre male
> bonucci 6 fa il suo
> romagnoli 5 perde la marcatura sul corner
> ...



Era dai tempi di Dida?! Ma davvero?? 
Dida lo rimpiango con le lacrime! Dida ha dimostrato per anni di essere il più forte del mondo almeno, poi ha avuto una flessione a fine carriera come tutti i giocatori brasiliani, ma per favore lasciamo perdere Dida, perché il vero Dida è stato l’ultimo vero portiere del Milan!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Dieci anni che ingoiamo sterco... Quanti altri anni dio ci toccano ancora? Se dobbiamo purgare i 20 anni di Berlusconi che se li è venduti al diavolo... Siamo rovinati.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Lollogras ha scritto:


> Era dai tempi di Dida?! Ma davvero??
> Dida lo rimpiango con le lacrime! Dida ha dimostrato per anni di essere il più forte del mondo almeno, poi ha avuto una flessione a fine carriera come tutti i giocatori brasiliani, ma per favore lasciamo perdere Dida, perché il vero Dida è stato l’ultimo vero portiere del Milan!



Dida avrà fatto due papere nella sua intera carriera al Milan. Donnarumma ne ha fatte due in una sola partita. 
Ma di che parliamo?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che umiliazione. Quando finirà tutto questo? Uno schifo, ma era ingiocabile in partenza. Non avevamo proprio margine per batterli stasera.


----------



## metà rosso metà nero (9 Maggio 2018)

È evidente che dobbiamo migliorare la fase d'attacco e comprare uno alla Keita arretrando calhanoglu interno, speriamo nel rientro di Conti ad alto livello, lui sì che si butta veloce negli spazi e spacca le difese.Basta pessimismo,era l'anno zero.Tante scelte sono state sbagliate.Oggi a me Locatelli non è dispiaciuto.Altri nomi Verdi o Politano e un centrocampista di spessore.Per Kalinic e Kessie è stata un' annata storta realizzativamente. Donnarumma stessa papera decisiva Douglas Costa ,Xhaka con Arsenal e Dybala in campionato, tuffo verso la sinistra da deviare in angolo o a lato semplicemente.Errore tecnico grave.


----------



## Konrad (9 Maggio 2018)

Comunque è lampante...il prossimo anno se si ritocca, ci si batterà per il 6°-7° posto massimo
Per competere per qualcosa di diverso dovremmo vendere tutti i ns presunti top players (Dollarumma, Suso, Bonaventura, Kalinic, A. Silva) far fuori un pò di ciarpame (Antonelli, Abate, Montolivo, Locatelli) e investire ancora più pesantemente in giocatori che fanno la differenza vera...ma come ci vengono da noi?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Anche a questo giro mio figlio di 10 anni è andato a dormire senza un sorriso, senza una gioia. 

Non ho più parole


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma 1 VIA VIA VIA VIA 6 MLN L'ANNO PER QUESTO SCHIFO DI GIOCATORE E DI PERSONA
Calabria 5
Romagnoli 4,5
Bonucci 5,5
Rodriguez 6
Locatelli 5
Kessie 4,5
Bonaventura 5,5
Suso 5
Cutrone 4 scarso come pochi, povero Inzaghi, quante bestemmie
Calhanoglu 6 l'unico a provarci

Kalinic 6 sfortunato ma in un'azione ha fatto quello che non ha mai fatto cutrone, mister rinnovi 
Borini s.v.
Montolivo s.v.

Arbitro 3


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Lollogras ha scritto:


> Era dai tempi di Dida?! Ma davvero??
> Dida lo rimpiango con le lacrime! Dida ha dimostrato *per anni di essere il più forte del mondo almeno*, poi ha avuto una flessione a fine carriera come tutti i giocatori brasiliani, ma per favore lasciamo perdere Dida, perché il vero Dida è stato l’ultimo vero portiere del Milan!


dal 2002 al 2005. Ad Istanbul c'era anche lui.
2 anni
2006-2010 sono 4 anni.
Qual è stato il vero Dida?
Non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## ignaxio (9 Maggio 2018)

Mi viene da piangere. 


Ma sta gomitata sul primo gol??


----------



## tonilovin93 (9 Maggio 2018)

Che umiliazione. Perchè è una umiliazione. Ce lo ricorderemo per sempre, sempre e sempre.


----------



## 1972 (9 Maggio 2018)

vi ricordo che si stava gia' sul risultato di 1 a 0 prima delle cappellate di gigio. questo lo scrivo non per difendere il portiere ma solo per significare che si e' perso perche' abbiamo una squadra nettamente inferiore ai gobbi e noi non segnamo MAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## SmokingBianco (9 Maggio 2018)

Io sono devstato


----------



## vitrich86 (9 Maggio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> vai a rivederti le gesta dei due centrali difensivi sulle palle alte...........



certo hanno sbagliato anche loro, ma sicuramente è il reparto meno disastrato. il centrocampo e l'attacco non esistono proprio. io l'unico che salvo stasera è chala e un pò i due terzini.. il resto stendiamo veli pietosi...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Maggio 2018)

Al di là degli errori individuali, la cosa sconfortante è che alla Juve è stato sufficiente giocare per 10 minuti per massacrarci. Altro che abbiamo la base, qua ci sono 3 categorie di differenza con la Juve e due col Napoli, pensare che bastino 2/3 innesti per azzerare il gap è fantascienza.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Anche a questo giro mio figlio di 10 anni è andato a dormire senza un sorriso, senza una gioia.
> 
> Non ho più parole



povero....
è nato nella generazione sbagliata, ci vuole coraggio a tifare milan a quell'età. 
credo che il 90% dei bambini di quell'età sia juventino.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Maggio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dio mio ma certe cose non si possono leggere eh!
> MA come può essere colpa di Gattuso se Donnarumma in 5 minuti si fa due goal da solo???
> Cos'è doveva prepararla di modo da non fare MAI avvicinare la juve alla porta per scongiurare le papere del cesso che c'è in porta??'
> Ma basta per cortesia.



Se prepari la partita per giocarla nella tua area di rigore prima o poi i gol arrivano, per forza il portiere chiamato sempre in causa finisce col commettere degli errori, il Milan è stato inesistente davanti, l'odio per Donnarumma e Raiola offusca i giudizi, vedremo l'anno prossimo con Reina che fa due papere a partita nel Napoli che concede pochissimi tiri di chi sarà la colpa


----------



## Aron (9 Maggio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Comunque è lampante...il prossimo anno se si ritocca, ci si batterà per il 6°-7° posto massimo
> Per competere per qualcosa di diverso dovremmo vendere tutti i ns presunti top players (Dollarumma, Suso, Bonaventura, Kalinic, A. Silva) far fuori un pò di ciarpame (Antonelli, Abate, Montolivo, Locatelli) e investire ancora più pesantemente in giocatori che fanno la differenza vera...ma come ci vengono da noi?



Come hanno fatto City, Chelsea e PSG: gli paghi l'ingaggio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Al di là degli errori individuali, la cosa sconfortante è che alla Juve è stato sufficiente giocare per 10 minuti per massacrarci. Altro che abbiamo la base, qua ci sono 3 categorie di differenza con la Juve e due col Napoli, pensare che bastino 2/3 innesti per azzerare il gap è fantascienza.



Fuori dybala entra hyguain

Fuori cutrone dentro kalinic. Con autogol annesso. 

Posso piangere in cinese?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> povero....
> è nato nella generazione sbagliata, ci vuole coraggio a tifare milan a quell'età.
> credo che il 90% dei bambini di quell'età sia juventino.



Sentiamo i suoi amichetti (ovviamente gobbi) che al piano di sopra stanno a festeggiare... 

Ora salgo e faccio una strage..


----------



## mandraghe (9 Maggio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Fuori dybala entra hyguain
> 
> Fuori cutrone dentro kalinic. Con autogol annesso.
> 
> Posso piangere in cinese?



E con Borini e Montolivo piangiamo anche in cantonese..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> povero....
> è nato nella generazione sbagliata, ci vuole coraggio a tifare milan a quell'età.
> credo che il 90% dei bambini di quell'età sia juventino.



Ho un cuginetto di quell'età e lui e gli amici sono TUTTI juventini.

Non so che dire per la partita. Sono amareggiato e tristissimo.


----------



## Victorss (9 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se prepari la partita per giocarla nella tua area di rigore prima o poi i gol arrivano, per forza il portiere chiamato sempre in causa finisce col commettere degli errori, il Milan è stato inesistente davanti, l'odio per Donnarumma e Raiola offusca i giudizi, vedremo l'anno prossimo con Reina che fa due papere a partita nel Napoli che concede pochissimi tiri di chi sarà la colpa



Io non ho visto una partita giocata sempre nella nostra area di rigore, probabilmente ho visto un altra partia.
Poi se bastano 2-3 tiri a chiamare in causa troppo spesso il portiere così da fargli fare due vaccate supersoniche allora mi arrendo.
Che poi inesistenti davanti una cippa, fino al goal di Benatia la partita era in equilibrio e loro erano stati pericolosi solo con un tiro dalla distanza di Dybala mentre noi con Cutrone che tira centrale tutto solo e Suso ci eravamo già resi pericolosi.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (9 Maggio 2018)

Tutti a dire che la juve è sei categorie sopra noi, come giocatori è vero ma ragazzi allegri è veramente imbarazzante. Questi per 60 min hanno giocato esattamente come noi, poi hanno fatto 1 gol su calcio d'angolo, 2 papere del portiere e 1 autogol. 
Se avessero un allenatore serio erano 3 a 0 già all'intervallo ma allegri aveva più paura di perdere di noi, e con quei giocatori è inacettabile.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Tutti a dire che la juve è sei categorie sopra noi, come giocatori è vero ma ragazzi allegri è veramente imbarazzante. Questi per 60 min hanno giocato esattamente come noi, poi hanno fatto 1 gol su calcio d'angolo, 2 papere del portiere e 1 autogol.
> Se avessero un allenatore serio erano 3 a 0 già all'intervallo ma allegri aveva più paura di perdere di noi, e con quei giocatori è inacettabile.



concordo.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

Comunque io non ce l'ho con Gattuso, per carità, fa quel che può, ma oggi l'ha preparata malissimo. E' una finale santo cielo!!! Non devi prendere punti, ma devi vincere! E come volevasi dimostrare poi ci purgano appena molliamo l'attenzione nelle marcature, fisicamente e di tenuta mentale. INutile ribadire come abbiamo una società di pagliacci che pensano agli hashtag piuttosto che a far parlare il campo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2018)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Tutti a dire che la juve è sei categorie sopra noi, come giocatori è vero ma ragazzi allegri è veramente imbarazzante. Questi per 60 min hanno giocato esattamente come noi, poi hanno fatto 1 gol su calcio d'angolo, 2 papere del portiere e 1 autogol.
> Se avessero un allenatore serio erano 3 a 0 già all'intervallo ma allegri aveva più paura di perdere di noi, e con quei giocatori è inacettabile.



D'accordissimo. La cosa più triste è che gattuso è un allenatore dalla forma allegriana come pensiero.


----------



## Serginho (10 Maggio 2018)

Partita preparata come si doveva fare da Gattuso, molto simile ai due match contro la Lazio ed in effetti fino al 60esimo stava andando bene, abbastanza in controllo senza correre eccessivi pericoli. Poi al gol di Benatia, Donnarumma ha pagato la giovane età e le grandi pressioni che si porta sulle spalle per via dell'arancino che cura i suoi interessi economici, Kalinic ha poi chiuso con una ciliegiona di sterco la sua ridicola esperienza milanese.
Ancora una volta il destino ci ha preso a bastonate, ma tornerà il nostro momento, sarà una lunga strada ma torneremo nel posto in cui apparteniamo


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Maggio 2018)

Senza gli orrori di Donnarumma l’avremmo persa comunque. Non 4-0 ma sicuramente 2-0.
Piuttosto mi sa che Gattuso rischia di saltarello se non c’entra l’Europa League. Anzi...si dimetterà.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo. La cosa più triste è che gattuso è un allenatore dalla forma allegriana come pensiero.



Vedremo con giocatori migliori come si comporterà.

Intanto, a parte oggi, ha finora fatto l'unica cosa che poteva, ovvero costruire una buona fase difensiva.
Con i vari kalinic, Locatelli e Bonaventura (oltre all'irriconoscibile Suso dell'ultimo periodo) in campo i miracoli in attacco non li avrebbe fatti neppure il pluri-citato Conte.

Peccato, al di là delle papere di Donnarumma oggi non c'è girato bene nulla, oltre che sfavoriti anche sfigati.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Maggio 2018)

***** di Xxo. Ho una carogna addosso che per levarmela serve un'esplosione nucleare. Tutti sti strònzi che ho per casa, padre e fratelli, che fanno festa e mi prendono per il cùlo....sapevamo tutti benissimo che c'erano buone probabilità di poter perdere, ma non così però, càzzo!!!!!!Non si può sbracare in questa maniera indegna, ci vuole dignità anche nella sconfitta, sopratutto in una finale, che sarà solo la Coppa Italia ma intanto la partita era teletrasmessa in mezzo mondo.....bella figura di ****à, grazie. ******* tutti, scusate ma sono nero...........NEROOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Maggio 2018)

Siamo tutti neri...io sto schiumando.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Maggio 2018)

La juve ha accelerato solo quando l'arbitro non ha fischiato 4 ripartenze fermate coi falli. Li ha spinti letteralmente l'arbitro a quel calcio d'angolo da cui è scaturito il primo gol, non è stata la forza della Juve, era anzi un ottimo momento per noi, potevamo pure passare in vantaggio.

La nota dolente è che i più giovani si son un pò persi oggi. Locatelli non ha fatto male ma si è trovato al centro di una squadra traballante. La catena Calabria-Suso non ha funzionato. Ha funzionato meglio quella più esperta con RR e Calha. Tra le mezzali Bonaventura molto meglio di un inutile Kessie, ma per me non è una sorpresa. Ma vendiamo Jack e teniamo Kessie.
Poi Gattuso che mette Kalinic ancora, per raddrizzare una finale, non si può vedere.
Il risultato è bugiardo, nessuno parla dell'arbitraggio, sarà che solo la juve può lamentarsene ma sono anni che subiamo arbitraggi contro e nessuno dice mai nulla.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Maggio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La juve ha accelerato solo quando l'arbitro non ha fischiato 4 ripartenze fermate coi falli. Li ha spinti letteralmente l'arbitro a quel calcio d'angolo da cui è scaturito il primo gol, non è stata la forza della Juve, era anzi un ottimo momento per noi, potevamo pure passare in vantaggio.
> 
> La nota dolente è che i più giovani si son un pò persi oggi. Locatelli non ha fatto male ma si è trovato al centro di una squadra traballante. La catena Calabria-Suso non ha funzionato. Ha funzionato meglio quella più esperta con RR e Calha. Tra le mezzali Bonaventura molto meglio di un inutile Kessie, ma per me non è una sorpresa. Ma vendiamo Jack e teniamo Kessie.
> Poi Gattuso che mette Kalinic ancora, per raddrizzare una finale, non si può vedere.
> Il risultato è bugiardo, nessuno parla dell'arbitraggio, sarà che solo la juve può lamentarsene ma sono anni che subiamo arbitraggi contro e nessuno dice mai nulla.



Abbiamo preso quattro pere, sinceramente non riesco a lamentarmi dell'arbitraggio. La realtà è che tra queste due squadre c'è un abisso, se la Juventus avesse avuto un Klopp o un Pochettino stasera ci avrebbe fatto ancora più male. Non fatevi ingannare dai 60 minuti di "stallo", ogni volta che si sforzavano un pò davano l'impressione di poterci devastare, al contrario noi non avremmo segnato nemmeno giocando una settimana intera.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Maggio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso quattro pere, sinceramente non riesco a lamentarmi dell'arbitraggio. La realtà è che tra queste due squadre c'è un abisso, se la Juventus avesse avuto un Klopp o un Pochettino stasera ci avrebbe fatto ancora più male. Non fatevi ingannare dai 60 minuti di "stallo", ogni volta che si sforzavano un pò davano l'impressione di poterci devastare, al contrario noi non avremmo segnato nemmeno giocando una settimana intera.



4 gol casuali però, il primo fatto dall'arbitro, due da donnarumma e uno da kalinic. Non hanno fatto nessuna azione corale che potesse tramutarsi in chiara occasione da gol. Solo Dybala si è inventato qualcosa. Son più forti ma questo non vuol dire che non si possono battere. Se no pure il Barcellona era più forte della Roma, che stava pure per ribaltare il risultato di Liverpool. La verità è che nessuno vince sulla carta se no si farebbe a meno di scendere in campo.


----------



## Miracle1980 (10 Maggio 2018)

La catena di sinistra ha fatto male perché Costa fa la differenza. Silva doveva giocare, visto che era anche stato il migliore a Torino. I mancano, come ha detto Rino, giocatori forti di esperienza... servono 3 acquisti titolari di primissimo livello ma non arriveranno per problemi economici. La vedo nera.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Maggio 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> 4 gol casuali però, il primo fatto dall'arbitro, due da donnarumma e uno da kalinic. Non hanno fatto nessuna azione corale che potesse tramutarsi in chiara occasione da gol. Solo Dybala si è inventato qualcosa. Son più forti ma questo non vuol dire che non si possono battere. Se no pure il Barcellona era più forte della Roma, che stava pure per ribaltare il risultato di Liverpool. La verità è che nessuno vince sulla carta se no si farebbe a meno di scendere in campo.



Ovviamente si possono battere, specialmente con Allegri in panchina che ti lascia ampi tratti di partita e non sa fare gioco offensivo organizzato. Il problema è che può batterli una squadra che comunque sia capace di creare pericoli davanti, a differenza del Milan attuale che è un animale senza denti. A centrocampo e in attacco tra noi e loro c'è un divario di forza, tecnica, esperienza e personalità imbarazzante e purtroppo non abbiamo un allenatore che possa compensare, anzi... L'Atalanta stasera si sarebbe comportata molto meglio di noi.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Maggio 2018)

Il primo gol era da annullare, pazzesco 2 placcaggi con gomitata in stile football americano,
uno su Cutrone e l' altro su Calabria, e D' amato che non va a consultare la var..
poi le papere di Donnarumma hanno chiuso la partita, peccato perchè con un po di fortuna
e un arbitro imparziale magari finiva diversamente, di sicuro non 4 a 0.


----------



## Lollogras (10 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> La catena di sinistra ha fatto male perché Costa fa la differenza. Silva doveva giocare, visto che era anche stato il migliore a Torino. I mancano, come ha detto Rino, giocatori forti di esperienza... servono 3 acquisti titolari di primissimo livello ma non arriveranno per problemi economici. La vedo nera.



Ecco bravo! Cutrone a quelli lì dietro gli fa il solletico, nella partita allo stadium andre silva ha tenuto testa alla difesa della Juve e non capisco perché non abbia neanche fatto un minuto! Poi tralasciando oggi non capisco perché sto ragazzo non fa più un minuto. È stato uno degli acquisti più costosi, è l’unico che ha oggettivamente mezzi tecnici buoni, è un investimento da rivalutare, e invece niente gioca quel miracolato di cutrone che non sa stoppare un pallone è quello scappato di casa di kalinic ( con questo non voglio dire che andre silva sia il più forte ma è senza dubbio quello che ha avuto meno possibilità di dimostrare qualcosa)


----------



## Sotiris (10 Maggio 2018)

come prevedibile partita decisa dall'arbitraggio, parziale ma con grande acume e dosaggio, oltre che dal pippone di Donnarumma.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2018)

Buongiorno
non mi sono perso niente direi
ho dormito bene, tranquillo, sereno
e posso pure evitare di cercare gli highlights

adesso staystrong per le ultime due partite che il prossimo anno tranquilli giocheremo solo il campionato


----------



## davidsdave80 (10 Maggio 2018)

Dallo stadio ... mi è parso che Suso e Cutrone sono stati davvero impalpabili .. Kalinic ha fatto un’azione di sfondamento che ha portato al Palo 
Kessié da buona posizione .. ha tirato in curva ... e sbagliato diversi passaggi ... piedi quadrati, ecco il problema ( alcuni dei tanti )


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Maggio 2018)

Comunque era strapersa già in partenza, Gattuso ne deve fare di strada per poter competere con Allegri a questo punto della stagione! Max ha fatto qualcosa di superlativo con 4 scudetti e 4 coppe consecutive. Ha lasciato per strada qualche Supercoppa Italiana per beneficienza (specie nel caso nostro che doveva essere l'ultimo trofeo del Silvio) e perché comunque giocare un trofeo durante la preparazione estiva o nelle vacanze di Natale non è la stessa cosa che giocarlo a maggio. 

Ovviamente per agosto metteteci tranquillamente una pietra sopra perché la Juventus dopo due sconfitte in Supercoppa difficilmente perderà la terza, in più contro un Milan così disastrato che a quanto pare cambierà poco nel corso del mercato.


----------



## impero rossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

io vedo 2 cose positive come conseguenza della batosta di ieri: non bastano 2 0 3 ritocchi alla squadra .... donnarumma (e raiola ) si
scorda il psg ....


----------



## mistergao (10 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno
> non mi sono perso niente direi
> ho dormito bene, tranquillo, sereno
> e posso pure evitare di cercare gli highlights
> ...



Da dopo la partita col Benevento avevo deciso che avrei fatto come te e che quindi, per la prima volta nella mia vita, non avrei guardato la partita: ho fatto bene. Sapevo avremmo perso, anche se non pensavo in maniera così larga. Leggo di papere mostruose di Donnarumma e di un arbitro non proprio a favore: rumore di sottofondo, che non giustifica la scommessa.

Dopo la partita col Benevento mi ero espresso sulla corsa all'Europa League e mi ero espresso come te oggi: non ci arriviamo. E vedrai che sarà così.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Maggio 2018)

Umorismo amaro: abbiamo fatto talmente schifo che la Juve per batterci non ha avuto nemmeno bisogno di rubare.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque io non ce l'ho con Gattuso, per carità, fa quel che può, ma oggi l'ha preparata malissimo. E' una finale santo cielo!!! Non devi prendere punti, ma devi vincere! E come volevasi dimostrare poi ci purgano appena molliamo l'attenzione nelle marcature, fisicamente e di tenuta mentale. INutile ribadire come abbiamo una società di pagliacci che pensano agli hashtag piuttosto che a far parlare il campo.



E come andava preparata scusa?
L’ha preparata come con la roma, lazio, juve a torino.Con la differenza che la catena di destra ieri ha fatto male
L’unico modo per portarla a casa era sbloccarla in qualche modo; calcio piazzato su tutti.
Invece l’ha sbloccata prima la juve e donnarumma ha fatto il resto


----------



## Lambro (10 Maggio 2018)

Purtroppo ci sono enormi problematiche in questo milan, in primis la mancanza di giocatori esplosivi nei primi metri, i famosi brevilinei che o ti saltano l'uomo in caso di fase offensiva o chiudono accompagnano marcano anticipano riconquistano con ottime percentuali di riuscita (la tipologia Kantè, Allan per la fase difensiva, la tipologia D.Costa , Dybala e tanti altri campioni per quella offensiva).

Ieri Locatelli , alto e lento, veniva sistematicamente saltato quando puntato sia di fronte sia di lato, non può reggere questo ragazzo la mediana centrale in un 433, questo è palesemente da 2 davanti alla difesa.
Ma lo avevo visto in difficoltà anche contro il Bologna in molte occasioni.
Giocatore sopravvalutatissimo al momento degno di giocare in una squadretta di A che lo metta in condizioni tattiche ideali, che gli doni fiducia nel verticalizzare e gli tolga tutta la paura con cui sta' giocando. (poco , e già questo è un male per un ragazzo della sua età).

Manchiamo poi e lo dico ormai da mesi, di contropiedisti.
Cioè nel calcio moderno dove i gol vengono maggiormente da contropiede noi non abbiamo un protagonista del ruolo, lo hanno tutte le squadre di vertice in italia, noi solo mezzali e ali poco esplosive nel breve (sappiamo dell'equivoco Calhanoglu che tutto è tranne che un'ala , poi) o addirittura nel caso di Suso che non aggrediscono lo spazio, MAI. (roba allucinante altro che campione, sembra un numero 10 degli anni 80).

Col senno di poi si doveva puntare forte Deulofeu tornato al Barcellona e finito a giocare nel Watford , non era ai livelli di un campionissimo ma per la nostra crescita era importantissimo e occupava un ruolo ora come ora mancante, grave errore di Mirabelli questo (ma puo' darsi che lo spagonolo si fosse impuntato per tornare a casa eh, questo non lo sappiamo, fosse così ha fatto una bella cavolata, qui era un Re)


----------



## Goro (10 Maggio 2018)

i primi pensieri di oggi riguardo la partita di ieri vanno al cambio Dybala-Higuain all'84° che sa tanto di beffa, ed all'atteggiamento di Allegri che proprio contro di noi si ricorda di voler infierire, personaggino


----------



## Zagor (10 Maggio 2018)

Sapete qual'è la cosa che più mi ha fatto male? Vedere gli occhi sconsolati di mio figlio, 8 anni, quando io gli ho detto dopo il 3° gol "andiamo a dormire, abbiamo perso". E prima di spegnere la luce mi ha chiesto se potevamo ancora vincerla. Al che ho dovuto consolarlo spiegandogli che tanto è una partita, che una volta vincono loro, e un'altra noi (quando???), Fingendo calma mentre dentro schiumavo di rabbia bestemmiando tutti i santi in processione! Ma DP! Ma è possibile mai andare a perdere così?? Capisco che la juve maledetta sia più forte a livello di singoli, ma Cristo, un pò più di cattiveria, di aggressività, una dimostrazione di coraggio, un lampo...e invece nulla! Ho visto in campo solo cadaveri che camminano aspettando qualcuno che gli spari una pallonata in testa! Ma cosa siamo diventati? Io no posso accettare di essere paragonati alla fiorentina o all'atalanta, non lo accetterò mai! Piuttosto non seguirò più il calcio, come ha fatto mio fratello che ha capito prima di me che non vale la pena inc......rsi per questi palloni gonfiati che pensano solo al portafogli! Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, maledetti! E se penso a mio figlio che per colpa mia dovrà subire le battute dei compagnetti...maledetto io e quando gli ho fatto "scoprire" il Milan... Cmq. qui bisogna ripartire nuovamente da zero...altro che due tre elementi! Due tre forse quelli che devono restare....


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Sapete qual'è la cosa che più mi ha fatto male? Vedere gli occhi sconsolati di mio figlio, 8 anni, quando io gli ho detto dopo il 3° gol "andiamo a dormire, abbiamo perso". E prima di spegnere la luce mi ha chiesto se potevamo ancora vincerla. Al che ho dovuto consolarlo spiegandogli che tanto è una partita, che una volta vincono loro, e un'altra noi (quando???), Fingendo calma mentre dentro schiumavo di rabbia bestemmiando tutti i santi in processione! Ma DP! Ma è possibile mai andare a perdere così?? Capisco che la juve maledetta sia più forte a livello di singoli, ma Cristo, un pò più di cattiveria, di aggressività, una dimostrazione di coraggio, un lampo...e invece nulla! Ho visto in campo solo cadaveri che camminano aspettando qualcuno che gli spari una pallonata in testa! Ma cosa siamo diventati? Io no posso accettare di essere paragonati alla fiorentina o all'atalanta, non lo accetterò mai! Piuttosto non seguirò più il calcio, come ha fatto mio fratello che ha capito prima di me che non vale la pena inc......rsi per questi palloni gonfiati che pensano solo al portafogli! Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, maledetti! E se penso a mio figlio che per colpa mia dovrà subire le battute dei compagnetti...maledetto io e quando gli ho fatto "scoprire" il Milan... Cmq. qui bisogna ripartire nuovamente da zero...altro che due tre elementi! Due tre forse quelli che devono restare....



Povero.

E non immagini nemmeno quanti bambinetti del mio paesello tornano da scula Juventini! JUVENTINI!

Erano milanisti!!!

Stiamo perdendo una generazione di tifosi...


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Maggio 2018)

Lollogras ha scritto:


> Lo posso urlare ad alta voce: il Milan ha speso 65 milioni per avere l’alttacco molto ma molto più scarso dell’anno scorso!
> E so che sono uno dei pochi a dirlo, ma cutrone è un miracolato! Non sa stoppare la palla, non sa fare un passaggio,* se la palla gli sbatte addosso in area piccola segna*! Stop. E comunque sinceramente stasera non vedo colpe di Gattuso o di qualcuno in particolare... tranne il numero 99....



guardati i filmati dei gol di Cutrone ... poi torna qua e parliamone.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Maggio 2018)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Sapete qual'è la cosa che più mi ha fatto male? Vedere gli occhi sconsolati di mio figlio, 8 anni, quando io gli ho detto dopo il 3° gol "andiamo a dormire, abbiamo perso". E prima di spegnere la luce mi ha chiesto se potevamo ancora vincerla. Al che ho dovuto consolarlo spiegandogli che tanto è una partita, che una volta vincono loro, e un'altra noi (quando???), Fingendo calma mentre dentro schiumavo di rabbia bestemmiando tutti i santi in processione! Ma DP! Ma è possibile mai andare a perdere così?? Capisco che la juve maledetta sia più forte a livello di singoli, ma Cristo, un pò più di cattiveria, di aggressività, una dimostrazione di coraggio, un lampo...e invece nulla! Ho visto in campo solo cadaveri che camminano aspettando qualcuno che gli spari una pallonata in testa! Ma cosa siamo diventati? Io no posso accettare di essere paragonati alla fiorentina o all'atalanta, non lo accetterò mai! Piuttosto non seguirò più il calcio, come ha fatto mio fratello che ha capito prima di me che non vale la pena inc......rsi per questi palloni gonfiati che pensano solo al portafogli! Stanotte non ho chiuso occhio, maledetti! E se penso a mio figlio che per colpa mia dovrà subire le battute dei compagnetti...maledetto io e quando gli ho fatto "scoprire" il Milan... Cmq. qui bisogna ripartire nuovamente da zero...altro che due tre elementi! Due tre forse quelli che devono restare....



Poveri bambini, noi almeno un periodo di vittorie gloriose lo abbiamo vissuto. Loro sono nati e cresciuti probabilmente diventando tifosi del Milan per l'amore che vedevano il proprio papà trasmetteva verso quella maglia. Probabilmente si chiedono cosa ci abbia portati a tifare con questo vigore e non lo capiscono.

Poveri bambini, forse il vero Milan lo potranno vedere solo su youtube.


----------



## MGP (10 Maggio 2018)

io sono curioso di cosa si parlava qua se al posto di milan era sasuolo o atalanta o udinese ... tutto fato ai spogliatoi, tutti pagati, tutti scansati


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Maggio 2018)

io vado controcorrente :

- partita ben preparata da Gattuso... nel primo tempo e all'inizio della ripresa ce la siamo giocata alla pari e se capitava un gol da parte nostra non sarebbe stato poi così stupefacente

- a me Donnarumma non è mai piaciuto più di tanto. Per me il bravo portiere non è quello che fa le paratone ma quello che sbaglia nulla o poco e para il possibile. Lui ha SEMPRE fatto una quota di cappelle secondo me inaccettabile. O meglio, accettabile per un dicottenne dotato ma ancora acerbo per essere un portiere di primo livello di serie A. Dopo la nazionale e questa 'vetrina' ... la nomea di 'Paperumma' non se la toglierà tanto facilmente.... ha toppato nelle due occasioni di massima visibilità.


- partita stregata? Per me sì, primo gol su calcio d'angolo... come ne capitano tanti con mischia in area con contatti per lo meno dubbi, poi due papere e un autogol da paperissima. Abbiamo fatto una figuraccia... ci sta, ma il dolore è per il modo stupido con cui è maturata.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Povero.
> 
> E non immagini nemmeno quanti bambinetti del mio paesello tornano da scula Juventini! JUVENTINI!
> 
> ...


quelli che tifano per chi vince io non li voglio .... de gustibus


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> quelli che tifano per chi vince io non li voglio .... de gustibus



Ma sono bambini di 5/6 anni


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Maggio 2018)

Io abito vicino ad una scuola elementare, con il balcone di camera mia che da proprio sul cortile di questa. Stamattina è stata una processione di maglie bianconere, ne avrò contate almeno una ventina. E sorvolo su quando giocano a calcio in pausa pranzo ogni giorno, le grida più ricorrenti sono Higuainnnnn o dybalaaaaa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sono bambini di 5/6 anni



va bene.... ma se scelgono la juve perchè la juve vince sempre che se li tenga la juve. cinque anni o cinquanta, il ragionamento non cambia .... saranno quelli che tengono i cowboy contro gli indiani e beep-beep contro willy il coyote.


----------



## PM3 (10 Maggio 2018)

Non so quando riuscirò a superare il nervoso e la rabbia per questa partita.
Ci siamo suicidati. 
Si poteva vincere, la Juve non è stata trascendentale, i ritmi non erano alti, noi stavamo giocando bene. 
C'erano tutti i presupposti. 
Poi nel giro di pochi minuti, dall'arbitro che ci ha negato 2-3 falli in pochi minuti, al gol irregolare di Benatia, è successa la catastrofe. 
Donnarumma vergognoso, un portiere che prende 6 ml non può permettersi il lusso di sbagliare 2 volte in una finale. 
Ci siamo scansati umiliandoci da soli. Non c'è modo peggiore di perdere una finale, neanche studiandolo a tavolino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2018)

Nelle partite che contano il 99 cede!
sia con Arsenal che ieri sera ha dimostrato di non essere all'altezza..
Ma il suino insiste che deve giocare in Champions XD 

dai.. io spero di cederlo a un buon prezzo...
ma con 6 mln e la mancanza di gestione della pressione
possono far finire la carriera in modo veloce...


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2018)

*Designato l'arbitro Guida per Atalanta - Milan.*


----------



## zlatan (10 Maggio 2018)

Per me francamente queste sono le sconfitte migliori perchè non riesco neanche ad arrabbiarmi. In quella dell'anno scorsocon il rigore di De Sciglio, ho perso la testa, ma ieri non me la sono nemmero presa. Quello che mi piacerebbe far capire a tutti ma capisco che è difficile, è che avevamo poche possibilità, quindi adesso "Non è tutto sbagliato tutto da rifare", tipo mandiamo via tutti e ricostruiamo da capo. Rimaniamo con i 3 ritocchi più la panchina, cambiamo sistema di gioco passando dal 4-3-1-2, sacrifichiamoDonnarumma Suso e Silva, portiamo a casa 140 milioni e ricominciamo. Ovviamente dal solo campionato, la stagione per noi è assolutamente finita con Atalanta e Fiorentina non abbiamo nessuna possibilità neanche di pareggiare


----------



## folletto (10 Maggio 2018)

Sono uscito dallo stadio all' 80° a pezzi. Errori macroscopici (al limite dello spiegabile) di Donnarumma io credo che non si possa giocare con un 433 povero di qualità e con 6-7 giocatori con pochissima gamba contro la Rube, è stato un mezzo suicidio. Anche se i gol sono stati praticamente regalati appena siamo calati un pò si è visto che eravamo destinati a capitolare, c'è troppa differenza e solo dando il 110% per 90 minuti potevamo avere qualche minima speranza. La triste verità è che siamo una squadra mediocre nonostante i tanti soldi spesi, solo i due centrali di difesa ieri sera si sono dimostrati giocatori di livello, da grande squadra.


----------

